# Oh Jwwb!!!



## Black-Francis

What a great mother to your kids!! 

MSP Reports for St. Mary's County - Southern Maryland Headline News


----------



## Black-Francis

Maybe that back tattoo will be completed in prison....


----------



## lovinmaryland

OMFG  that is terrible!!!


----------



## CableChick

Holy crap!!!


----------



## K_Jo

How did she get the key to the perfume case?


----------



## Baja28

WTF needs to steal that little amount of items and WTF needs to have that many pills on them.  Seems someone has a drug problem.


----------



## Black-Francis

K_Jo said:


> How did she get the key to the perfume case?



She's slick like that.....


----------



## Black-Francis

Baja28 said:


> Seems someone has a drug problem.



ya think


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:


> How did she get the key to the perfume case?



I dunno but if someone could be so kind as to snag me a 6 pack of Gillette Fusion razor cartridges I would appreciate it.  The damn things are expensive and they keep them locked in a case.  TIA


----------



## MJ

You're supposed to leave your drugs at home when you're out shoplifting.


----------



## CableChick

Pete said:


> I dunno but if someone could be so kind as to snag me a 6 pack of Mach III razor cartridges I would appreciate it. The damn things are expensive and they keep them locked in a case. TIA


 

No ####!  They sure are!


----------



## Black-Francis

MJ said:


> You're supposed to leave your drugs at home when you're out shoplifting.


----------



## otter

Pete said:


> I dunno but if someone could be so kind as to snag me a 6 pack of Mach III razor cartridges I would appreciate it.  The damn things are expensive and they keep them locked in a case.  TIA



That would elevate the crime into a felony, no thanks


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:


> That would elevate the crime into a felony, no thanks


----------



## lovinmaryland

MJ said:


> You're supposed to leave your drugs at home when you're out shoplifting.





otter said:


> That would elevate the crime into a felony, no thanks


----------



## K_Jo

MJ said:


> You're supposed to leave your drugs at home when you're out shoplifting.



No ####!  One crime at a time, people!


----------



## K_Jo

You know what keeps me from shoplifting?  Knowing that Black-Francis will make fun of me on the internet.


----------



## Black-Francis

K_Jo said:


> You know what keeps me from shoplifting?  Knowing that Black-Francis will make fun of me on the internet.



eh....I think it's sad actually...


----------



## JULZ

K_Jo said:


> You know what keeps me from shoplifting?  Knowing that Black-Francis will make fun of me on the internet.


----------



## Dye Tied

K_Jo said:


> You know what keeps me from shoplifting?  Knowing that Black-Francis will make fun of me on the internet.



He has you on a tight leash.


----------



## kelb

MJ said:


> You're supposed to leave your drugs at home when you're out shoplifting.



OMG 


K_Jo said:


> You know what keeps me from shoplifting?  Knowing that Black-Francis will make fun of me on the internet.


----------



## Black-Francis

Dye Tied said:


> He has you on a tight leash.


----------



## K_Jo

Black-Francis said:


> eh....I think it's sad actually...



Shouldn't you be practicing?


----------



## JULZ

Black-Francis said:


> eh....I think it's sad actually...





I feel bad for her kids.


----------



## K_Jo

Dye Tied said:


> He has you on a tight leash.



He wishes!


----------



## Black-Francis

K_Jo said:


> Shouldn't you be practicing?



I don't need practice...... I'm ready!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

JULZ said:


> I feel bad for her kids.



no doubt


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> eh....I think it's sad actually...



When I first saw it that is how I felt... however I can not believe someone w/ kids would risk doing that for freakin makeup and cd's.  Food or necesities for your children ... make up, perfume, cd's


----------



## Black-Francis

K_Jo said:


> He wishes!



Get those boobies ready!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> When I first saw it that is how I felt... however I can not believe someone w/ kids would risk doing that for freakin makeup and cd's.  Food or necesities for your children ... make up, perfume, cd's



Yeah, you have a good point.


----------



## kelb

mixing xanex, muscle relaxers, ADHD and ADD drugs ... isnt that lethal? WTF


----------



## K_Jo

I still want to know how she got the key.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> mixing xanex, muscle relaxers, ADHD and ADD drugs ... isnt that lethal? WTF



uhhh....yeah


----------



## MJ

Black-Francis said:


> I don't need practice...... I'm ready!!!



Where is this going down?  



lovinmaryland said:


> When I first saw it that is how I felt... however I can not believe someone w/ kids would risk doing that for freakin makeup and cd's.  Food or necesities for your children ... make up, perfume, cd's



You have to steal everyday stuff so you have $$ for pills.


----------



## Black-Francis

MJ said:


> Where is this going down?



In your pants......


----------



## K_Jo

MJ said:


> Where is this going down?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to steal everyday stuff so you have $$ for pills.



My house!

And how do people get prescription drugs without a prescription?  I'm interested in "refilling" my "prescription" for Xanax.


----------



## Pete

lovinmaryland said:


> When I first saw it that is how I felt... however I can not believe someone w/ kids would risk doing that for freakin makeup and cd's.  Food or necesities for your children ... make up, perfume, cd's



The only thing that could possibly make me thieve would be to feed my kid.  Question is if you were going to boost some beef would you boost a chuck roast or a ribeye?  Part of me says "I have been reduced to stealing to survive BUT I am going to boost the cheapest thing and just enough to get by to at least try to lessen the repulsion in my own mind" and part says "If you are going to risk jail for meat it might as well be tender."


----------



## Black-Francis

K_Jo said:


> My house!
> 
> And how do people get prescription drugs without a prescription?  I'm interested in "refilling" my "prescription" for Xanax.



xanax is bad stuff


----------



## MJ

Black-Francis said:


> In your pants......



There's no room in my pants. 



K_Jo said:


> My house!
> 
> And how do people get prescription drugs without a prescription?  I'm interested in "refilling" my "prescription" for Xanax.


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:


> The only thing that could possibly make me thieve would be to feed my kid.  Question is if you were going to boost some beef would you boost a chuck roast or a ribeye?  Part of me says "I have been reduced to stealing to survive BUT I am going to boost the cheapest thing and just enough to get by to at least try to lessen the repulsion in my own mind" and part says "If you are going to risk jail for meat it might as well be tender."



How many filets can you fit in your pants?


----------



## K_Jo

Black-Francis said:


> xanax is bad stuff



It's GREAT stuff 2-3 days out of the month!


----------



## tyky

so is she locked up


----------



## Black-Francis

K_Jo said:


> It's GREAT stuff 2-3 days out of the month!



Well, yeah I guess in that case it is.....


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> xanax is bad stuff



 not if used properly


----------



## lovinmaryland

K_Jo said:


> I still want to know how she got the key.



When I bought perfume from there before the chick just grabbed the key from up top of the shelf... really good hiding spot


----------



## Black-Francis

tyky said:


> so is she locked up



Hi Dream Girl


----------



## K_Jo

lovinmaryland said:


> When I bought perfume from there before the chick just grabbed the key from up top of the shelf... really good hiding spot



    Awesome.


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> Hi Dream Girl


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> not if used properly



See post #43....


----------



## BadGirl

K_Jo said:


> And how do people get prescription drugs without a prescription?  I'm interested in "refilling" my "prescription" for Xanax.


I don't know this from personal experience, so I'll just have to ask my niece how she does it.  She has *LOTS* of experience in this, according to very reliable sources.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Pete said:


> *The only thing that could possibly make me thieve would be to feed my kid.*  Question is if you were going to boost some beef would you boost a chuck roast or a ribeye?  Part of me says "I have been reduced to stealing to survive BUT I am going to boost the cheapest thing and just enough to get by to at least try to lessen the repulsion in my own mind" and part says "If you are going to risk jail for meat it might as well be tender."


exactly!  Maybe her plan was to steal those items and then return them for a wal mart gift card :shrug:


K_Jo said:


> How many filets can you fit in your pants?


----------



## lovinmaryland

K_Jo said:


> My house!
> 
> And how do people get prescription drugs without a prescription?  I'm interested in "refilling" my "prescription" for Xanax.



No kidding!  I had major freakin surgery and tried to get a refill of percocet and got the big ol


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:


> I still want to know how she got the key.



I saw this in a movie.  Maybe she didn't actually steal "the key" maybe she had some silly putty in her hand and when the clerk wasn't looking she made an impression of the key.  then the putty is peeled off and handed to an accomplice who takes it to a panel truck in the parking lot.  A man inside the panel truck uses the impression in the silly putty to make a 3D computer model of the  key.  Then using a CNC machine tool he makes an exact duplicate of the key.  When it is finished the runner goes into the store and at a precise pre-determined time meets the thief in the frozen food section where they act like they don't know each other.  The runner stashes the key under a box of Jimmy Dean Microwave Sausage Biscuit box.  the thief retrieves the key and then goes back over to the perfume counter.

Meanwhile another accomplice goes into House Wares and sets all the alarm clocks to all go off at the same time as a distraction.  The man from the panel truck in the parking lot walks out back and taps into the intercom system using an advanced wireless electronic device.  He goes back to the truck and waits.  Meanwhile the runner browses the perfume counter and takes a picture of the attending clerks name tag and sends it to the panel truck as an MMS file.  the panel truck guy then using the planted electronic tap cuts into the Muzak and say "Agatha, please come to customer service, Agatha, please come to customer service."  The perfume attendant then locks the case thinking it is secure and leaves to follow the direction of the page.  As she leaves the thief casually walks over and uses the forged key to open the case and grab a bottle of Eternity by Calvin Klein.

Everyone meets at the panel truck where they laugh at just how easy it was.


----------



## MJ

Pete said:


> I saw this in a movie.  Maybe she didn't actually steal "the key" maybe she had some silly putty in her hand and when the clerk wasn't looking she made an impression of the key.  then the putty is peeled off and handed to an accomplice who takes it to a panel truck in the parking lot.  A man inside the panel truck uses the impression in the silly putty to make a 3D computer model of the  key.  Then using a CNC machine tool he makes an exact duplicate of the key.  When it is finished the runner goes into the store and at a precise pre-determined time meets the thief in the frozen food section where they act like they don't know each other.  The runner stashes the key under a box of Jimmy Dean Microwave Sausage Biscuit box.  the thief retrieves the key and then goes back over to the perfume counter.
> 
> Meanwhile another accomplice goes into House Wares and sets all the alarm clocks to all go off at the same time as a distraction.  The man from the panel truck in the parking lot walks out back and taps into the intercom system using an advanced wireless electronic device.  He goes back to the truck and waits.  Meanwhile the runner browses the perfume counter and takes a picture of the attending clerks name tag and sends it to the panel truck as an MMS file.  the panel truck guy then using the planted electronic tap cuts into the Muzak and say "Agatha, please come to customer service, Agatha, please come to customer service."  The perfume attendant then locks the case thinking it is secure and leaves to follow the direction of the page.  As she leaves the thief casually walks over and uses the forged key to open the case and grab a bottle of Eternity by Calvin Klein.
> 
> Everyone meets at the panel truck where they laugh at just how easy it was.



Do you really expect her to read all of that?


----------



## VenusDoom

tyky said:


> so is she locked up



No, ROR, Released on Own Recognizance


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:


> How many filets can you fit in your pants?



Wrapped in bacon or not?


----------



## K_Jo

MJ said:


> Do you really expect her to read all of that?



When you get a chance, will you please summarize?  Thanks.


----------



## tyky

VenusDoom said:


> No, ROR, Released on Own Recognizance



well darn, I always teach my kids, if yo steal you will go to jail!  I guess not so much anymore huh!

So what happens?  Do they just get a court date?


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:


> Wrapped in bacon or not?



Not!


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:


> Not!



You have something against bacon?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Pete said:


> I saw this in a movie.  Maybe she didn't actually steal "the key" maybe she had some silly putty in her hand and when the clerk wasn't looking she made an impression of the key.  then the putty is peeled off and handed to an accomplice who takes it to a panel truck in the parking lot.  A man inside the panel truck uses the impression in the silly putty to make a 3D computer model of the  key.  Then using a CNC machine tool he makes an exact duplicate of the key.  When it is finished the runner goes into the store and at a precise pre-determined time meets the thief in the frozen food section where they act like they don't know each other.  The runner stashes the key under a box of Jimmy Dean Microwave Sausage Biscuit box.  the thief retrieves the key and then goes back over to the perfume counter.
> 
> Meanwhile another accomplice goes into House Wares and sets all the alarm clocks to all go off at the same time as a distraction.  The man from the panel truck in the parking lot walks out back and taps into the intercom system using an advanced wireless electronic device.  He goes back to the truck and waits.  Meanwhile the runner browses the perfume counter and takes a picture of the attending clerks name tag and sends it to the panel truck as an MMS file.  the panel truck guy then using the planted electronic tap cuts into the Muzak and say "Agatha, please come to customer service, Agatha, please come to customer service."  The perfume attendant then locks the case thinking it is secure and leaves to follow the direction of the page.  As she leaves the thief casually walks over and uses the forged key to open the case and grab a bottle of Eternity by Calvin Klein.
> 
> *Everyone meets at the panel truck where they laugh at just how easy it was*.





MJ said:


> Do you really expect her to read all of that?





K_Jo said:


> When you get a chance, will you please summarize?  Thanks.


----------



## BadGirl

Pete said:


> Wrapped in bacon or not?


You just made me swoon with the mere mention of bacon.


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:


> You have something against bacon?



Of course not.  Bacon is delicious. But I don't mix my meats.


----------



## Black-Francis

K_Jo said:


> Of course not.  Bacon is delicious. But I don't mix my meats.



I love when you talk dirty.....


----------



## Pete

BadGirl said:


> You just made me swoon with the mere mention of bacon.


----------



## Black-Francis

K_Jo said:


> Of course not.  Bacon is delicious. But I don't mix my meats.



I am free tonight, by the way...


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:


> Of course not.  Bacon is delicious. But I don't mix my meats.



OK, just one.  If I am wearing my skinny jeans, which I would never do on a heist, I would opt for a smaller pork loin.


----------



## VenusDoom

tyky said:


> well darn, I always teach my kids, if yo steal you will go to jail!  I guess not so much anymore huh!
> 
> So what happens?  Do they just get a court date?



*DISCLAIMER* I am not an attorney, and therefore this may or may not be 100% accurate but it is the facts as I understand them.

Per the report, she was detained and made to appear before a judge, who released her on her own recognizance because he did not deem her to be a danger to society or a flight risk.  That being said, the charges still stand and she must appear for court to answer for the crimes of which she's been accused.  On that court date she'll have to face the judge and either admit guilt or deny guilt, and then the process goes from there.

Right now it doesn't appear a court date has been set, probably pending a full investigation in to the events, or if Walmart even wants to press charges.


----------



## K_Jo

VenusDoom said:


> *DISCLAIMER* I am not an attorney, and therefore this may or may not be 100% accurate but it is the facts as I understand them.
> 
> Per the report, she was detained and made to appear before a judge, who released her on her own recognizance because he did not deem her to be a danger to society or a flight risk.  That being said, the charges still stand and she must appear for court to answer for the crimes of which she's been accused.  On that court date she'll have to face the judge and either admit guilt or deny guilt, and then the process goes from there.
> 
> Right now it doesn't appear a court date has been set, probably pending a full investigation in to the events, or if Walmart even wants to press charges.


Can you find out how she got the key?


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:


> OK, just one.  If I am wearing my *skinny jeans*, which I would never do on a heist, I would opt for a smaller pork loin.


----------



## tyky

VenusDoom said:


> *DISCLAIMER* I am not an attorney, and therefore this may or may not be 100% accurate but it is the facts as I understand them.
> 
> Per the report, she was detained and made to appear before a judge, who released her on her own recognizance because he did not deem her to be a danger to society or a flight risk.  That being said, the charges still stand and she must appear for court to answer for the crimes of which she's been accused.  On that court date she'll have to face the judge and either admit guilt or deny guilt, and then the process goes from there.
> 
> Right now it doesn't appear a court date has been set, probably pending a full investigation in to the events, or if Walmart even wants to press charges.



 thanks


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:


> Can you find out how she got the key?



I told you an completely plausible story for that yet you ignore it.  You are dead to me now.


----------



## MJ

Black-Francis said:


> I am free tonight, by the way...



Anthony's 5:00! We'll clear a space for


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:


> I told you an completely plausible story for that yet you ignore it.  You are dead to me now.



I liked your story.  I want VD to find out if that's how it happened.  That's all.  I'm a fact-checker.


----------



## VenusDoom

Lance said:


> wow nice summation. pro bono???  no Field trip on the bus 4 her in March this yr????



There is no March bus field trip this year   There's only a flight, a celebration, another day of celebration, and a flight back home.



K_Jo said:


> Can you find out how she got the key?



Um... well... the file will become public information once the docket has been set so I'm sure anyone could go get the information... the question is why would you want to?  More than likely it was either A:  An inside job, or B:  she cased the joint... that is, however, if she is guilty of the crime she's been accused of.  I mean, the perfume and make up and CDs/DVDs could've ACCIDENTLY fallen in to her purse and she could have a prescription for all the different pills she had in various amounts on her... or she could've been temporarily insane from all the uppers and downers and she didn't know what she was doing.


----------



## MJ

VenusDoom said:


> There is no March bus field trip this year   There's only a flight, a celebration, another day of celebration, and a flight back home.
> 
> 
> 
> Um... well... the file will become public information once the docket has been set so I'm sure anyone could go get the information... the question is why would you want to?  More than likely it was either A:  An inside job, or B:  she cased the joint... that is, however, if she is guilty of the crime she's been accused of.  I mean, the perfume and make up and CDs/DVDs could've ACCIDENTLY fallen in to her purse and she could have a prescription for all the different pills she had in various amounts on her... or she could've been temporarily insane from all the uppers and downers and she didn't know what she was doing.




I'd like to know what DVD's she picked up, comedy, drama, educational?


----------



## Tigerlily

VenusDoom said:


> *DISCLAIMER* I am not an attorney, and therefore this may or may not be 100% accurate but it is the facts as I understand them.
> 
> Per the report, she was detained and made to appear before a judge, who released her on her own recognizance because he did not deem her to be a danger to society or a flight risk.  That being said, the charges still stand and she must appear for court to answer for the crimes of which she's been accused.  On that court date she'll have to face the judge and either admit guilt or deny guilt, and then the process goes from there.
> 
> Right now it doesn't appear a court date has been set, probably pending a full investigation in to the events, or if Walmart even wants to press charges.



So do you have the details about the ex parte against her from December 17 too?


----------



## VenusDoom

Tigerlily said:


> So do you have the details about the ex parte against her from December 17 too?



Um... no 

I haven't added ANY details to ANY of this because I wasn't there, I don't talk to her, I don't see her, I don't have ANY contact with her.  All I did was break down the case process and case judiciary to the facts which it presented :shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

I have a headache.  Anyone have any pills?


----------



## VenusDoom

Lance said:


> bummer that DC place wasn`t that bad????



Which DC place?  Heaven and Hell was actually lots of fun, though empty... and I was completely trashed by the time we got to Madam's Organ :shrug:

Nope, just thought I'd go to Vegas this year instead since my boyfriend and I have birthdays that are 5 days apart.  It seemed like a more fun way to spend my birthday :shrug:  Cost about the same


----------



## JULZ

BuddyLee said:


> I have a headache.  Anyone have any pills?



I would tell you to call Wendy, but I'm guessing she doesn't have them anymore.


----------



## BuddyLee

JULZ said:


> I would tell you to call Wendy, but I'm guessing she doesn't have them anymore.


What about under her mattress?


----------



## VenusDoom

Lance said:


> i rest my case as u have presented it. just media heresay???  u lose. no contest. **  go back & study sum more. K.
> 
> enjoy y`alls trip what happs in Vegas stays there. Yep )



Um... it's not media heresay   The Maryland Case Judiciary is an offical site which posts charges and court dates and case outcomes :shrug:


----------



## JULZ

BuddyLee said:


> What about under her mattress?




  Places one should never go.


----------



## GypsyQueen

oh my effing god


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Black-Francis said:


> What a great mother to your kids!!
> 
> MSP Reports for St. Mary's County - Southern Maryland Headline News



How old are her kids?  I hope not old enough to be reading the local papers.  If they're in school, real nice that all their friends and teachers will now know that they have a shoplifting druggie for a mother.  Why the hell would she be carrying that crap to Walmart anyway?    

That's the thing about living in a "small town".  Every thing you do, and are dumb enough to get busted for, winds up in the local papers to humiliate your entire family.  She's lucky Danzig wasn't there snapping pics.


----------



## Black-Francis

VenusDoom said:


> Which DC place?  Heaven and Hell was actually lots of fun, though empty... and I was completely trashed by the time we got to Madam's Organ :shrug:
> 
> Nope, just thought I'd go to Vegas this year instead since my boyfriend and I have birthdays that are 5 days apart.  It seemed like a more fun way to spend my birthday :shrug:  Cost about the same



VD.....please stop feeding the troll.....I beg you!


----------



## VenusDoom

Black-Francis said:


> VD.....please stop feeding the troll.....I beg you!



Sorry


----------



## Pete

CalvertNewbie said:


> How old are her kids?  I hope not old enough to be reading the local papers.  If they're in school, real nice that all their friends and teachers will now know that they have a shoplifting druggie for a mother.  Why the hell would she be carrying that crap to Walmart anyway?
> 
> That's the thing about living in a "small town".  Every thing you do, and are dumb enough to get busted for, winds up in the local papers to humiliate your entire family.  She's lucky Danzig wasn't there snapping pics.



  =======>> Click here for pics.


----------



## Black-Francis

VenusDoom said:


> Sorry



Thank you.....


----------



## Black-Francis

Pete said:


> =======>> Click here for pics.



 ass


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Oh! My!

Jwwb sells Avon.  What would make her steal makeup?


----------



## Pete

firstsheriff.com/bookingphoto/case#446533434


----------



## Black-Francis

Chasey_Lane said:


> What would make her steal makeup?



She was probably all jacked up on pills.....


----------



## GypsyQueen

Chasey_Lane said:


> Oh! My!
> 
> Jwwb sells Avon.  What would make her steal makeup?



more than likely because Avon sucks.


----------



## Black-Francis

Pete said:


> firstsheriff.com/bookingphoto/case#446533434



 ass


----------



## BuddyLee

Chasey_Lane said:


> Oh! My!
> 
> Jwwb sells Avon.


Is that the new street name?


----------



## LordStanley

YouTube - Jane's Addiction - Been Caught Stealing (Video)


----------



## Chasey_Lane

BuddyLee said:


> Is that the new street name?


----------



## Black-Francis

Chasey_Lane said:


> What would make her steal makeup?



.....or maybe she was stealing some cover up for that hideous tattoo....


----------



## Pete

Lance said:


> Yep Gretchen Wilson song  All Jacked Up * )*



You are not the most annoying douche I have ever seen........but you are pretty damn close.


----------



## GypsyQueen

BuddyLee said:


> Is that the new street name?


----------



## BuddyLee

Pete said:


> You are not the most annoying douche I have ever seen........but you are pretty damn close.


lol


----------



## DoWhat

Walmart Shopper Steals Key to Purfume Case - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News


----------



## BuddyLee

Lance said:


> yr name paw paw pete & repete??? *)* get over it Y nawt, like dur. go get yur vinegar 4 yr douche lmfao


----------



## GypsyQueen

Lance said:


> yr name paw paw  pete & repete??? *)* get over it Y nawt, like dur. go get yur vinegar 4 yr douche  lmfao



what is that smilie? did you know we have animated ones off to the right of the web page?  Is it a smilie with a double chin? is that you?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> VD.....please stop feeding the troll.....I beg you!





Chasey_Lane said:


> Oh! My!
> 
> Jwwb sells Avon.  What would make her steal makeup?





GypsyQueen said:


> more than likely because Avon sucks.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Lance said:


> *:-?  u old fartz all u do is eat. check yr layers out Y nawt. OMFG!!!!*



rephrase please? i didnt quite understand what you were trying to say?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

GypsyQueen said:


> rephrase please? i didnt quite understand what you were trying to say?



Here, let me help:  dis how a home boooooiii rolls strizate from the south siiiiiiideeeee!


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> rephrase please? i didnt quite understand what you were trying to say?



GQ, honey...please stop feeding the troll.....


----------



## migtig

Lance said:


> ty chasey* ice ice baby   *lol i`m a white boy not a Feb token



Racist.


----------



## migtig

Lance said:


> nope i don`t like nun the mfers



And that makes you a racist.


----------



## nachomama

MJ said:


> I'd like to know what DVD's she picked up, comedy, drama, educational?



5 cds/dvds valued at $63.00.  I'm thinking they were cd's.  

Now my question would be...why is she jacking cd's from Walmart?  I would think that IF Walmart carried cd's of the stuff she listens to, they would be edited.  :shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

nachomama said:


> 5 cds/dvds valued at $63.00. I'm thinking they were cd's.
> 
> Now my question would be...why is she jacking cd's from Walmart? I would think that IF Walmart carried cd's of the stuff she listens to, they would be edited. :shrug:


Only one thing can make sense of all this.


----------



## nachomama

BuddyLee said:


> Only one thing can make sense of all this.



Perhaps she was getting the edited versions of her favorite cd's for her kids.  You know, so they wouldn't be subject to all that foul language and immoral/illegal behavior and stuff.


----------



## lovinmaryland

nachomama said:


> Perhaps she was getting the edited versions of her favorite cd's for her kids.  You know, so they wouldn't be subject to all that foul language and immoral/illegal behavior and stuff.



Or birthday presents for them :shrug:


----------



## MJ

BuddyLee said:


> Only one thing can make sense of all this.





lovinmaryland said:


> Or birthday presents for them :shrug:



Today is Rick James' birthday!


----------



## BuddyLee

MJ said:


> Today is Rick James' birthday!


Damn I'm good.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:


> How did she get the key to the perfume case?



Don't even think about it... baby_Jo needs you to be there to raise her not in some crummy ole jail...


----------



## BuddyLee

kwillia said:


> Don't even think about it... baby_Jo needs you to be there to raise her not in some crummy ole jail...


Don't act as though you've never stolen ketchup packets before.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:


> How many filets can you fit in your pants?



This could explain why his son had to resort to filling up on cheese sticks.


----------



## kwillia

So does this mean the honeymoon is over...


----------



## Tigerlily

nachomama said:


> 5 cds/dvds valued at $63.00.  I'm thinking they were cd's.
> 
> Now my question would be...why is she jacking cd's from Walmart?  I would think that IF Walmart carried cd's of the stuff she listens to, they would be edited.  :shrug:



:winonaryder::shrug:


----------



## MissKitty

:  


oh yeah.... and


----------



## vraiblonde

Why do you people care so freakin' much about someone you don't even know?

Get a life.


----------



## FromTexas

lovinmaryland said:


> When I bought perfume from there before the chick just grabbed the key from up top of the shelf... really good hiding spot



You scoped the store for her, didn't ya?


----------



## toppick08

MJ said:


> Today is Rick James' birthday!


----------



## ITS ME

Wendy is a female correct?   Cause the police have her listed as a male.....

Defendant Name:	WILCOX, WENDY J
Race:	WHITE, CAUCASIAN, ASIATIC INDIAN, ARAB
*Sex:	M*   Height:510Weight:180DOB:02/26/1976


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ITS ME said:


> Wendy is a female correct?   Cause the police have her listed as a male.....
> 
> Defendant Name:	WILCOX, WENDY J
> Race:	WHITE, CAUCASIAN, ASIATIC INDIAN, ARAB
> *Sex:	M*   Height:510Weight:180DOB:02/26/1976



  Wonder if her husband has figured it out yet 


oh wendy.  I'm disappointed.


----------



## nomoney

ITS ME said:


> Wendy is a female correct? Cause the police have her listed as a male.....
> 
> Defendant Name:    WILCOX, WENDY J
> Race:    WHITE, CAUCASIAN, ASIATIC INDIAN, ARAB
> *Sex:    M* Height:510Weight:180DOB:02/26/1976


well that would explain a hell of a lot


----------



## sockgirl77

nomoney said:


> well that would explain a hell of a lot


:butchb!tch:

Is it wrong that I'm getting this muchroflmao enjoyment out of this? Guess we won't be seeing her post again. Or maybe she'll come in to defend her actions. I'm sure it's all the addiction's fault. Drugs really change people. Poor kids. They dealt with their parents' abusive marriage, the divorce, their mother's lunatic ways, then their new loser stepdaddy, and now this.


----------



## cattitude

sockgirl77 said:


> Is it wrong that I'm getting this muchroflmao enjoyment out of this?




Yes.


----------



## sockgirl77

cattitude said:


> Yes.


----------



## Bean

JULZ said:


> I feel bad for her kids.


----------



## CrabbyClark

vraiblonde said:


> Why do you people care so freakin' much about someone you don't even know?
> 
> Get a life.


----------



## K_Jo

Bean said:


>



Why is that funny?


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:


> Why is that funny?



Because that's one of those retarded things the sanctimonious Mommies of the World say when they want to pretend they're June Cleaver.


----------



## ITS ME

sockgirl77 said:


> :butchb!tch:
> 
> Is it wrong that I'm getting this muchroflmao enjoyment out of this? *Guess we won't be seeing her post again*. Or maybe she'll come in to defend her actions. I'm sure it's all the addiction's fault. Drugs really change people. Poor kids. They dealt with their parents' abusive marriage, the divorce, their mother's lunatic ways, then their new loser stepdaddy, and now this.



She's lurking.......

Last Activity: Today 09:28 PM 
Viewing Forum Fight Club @ 09:28 PM


----------



## vraiblonde

ITS ME said:


> She's lurking.......
> 
> Last Activity: Today 09:28 PM
> Viewing Forum Fight Club @ 09:28 PM



:stalker:

Get a life.


----------



## K_Jo

Bean said:


> It's a GD riot! The bipolar felon points a finger!





vraiblonde said:


> Because that's one of those retarded things the sanctimonious Mommies of the World say when they want to pretend they're June Cleaver.



I ask the worst questions.


----------



## ITS ME

vraiblonde said:


> :stalker:
> 
> Get a life.


----------



## vraiblonde

While you all are busy obsessing about some stranger on the internet and feeling sorry for her children, why not spend some quality time with your own kids?


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> While you all are busy obsessing about some stranger on the internet and feeling sorry for her children, why not spend some quality time with your own kids?


Mine are all sound asleep.:shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> Mine are all sound asleep.:shrug:



You could be taking online classes and get a bachelor's degree with all the time you spend worrying about someone else's drama.


----------



## BS Gal

Her business isn't my business. I've met her twice and both times she was decent to me and she had a nice kid with her.  Maybe she's got a drug problem that causes her to steal stuff.  Whatever it is, she's got some issues to deal with and for any of us to point fingers is kind of crummy because we ALL know someone like that.  Maybe she wants to smell good while she is high.  Hell, I don't know, but I really think when kids are involved, we need to shhhhhh for a bit.  We can't fix her.  She isn't asking any of us to fix her.  I'm sure she was high when she did it and is humiliated when she is straight.  I could also be way off base. :shrug:  I don't know her well enough to judge her.

I apologize to FC for being nice again.  Sometimes I can't help my own self.


----------



## K_Jo

BS Gal said:


> Her business isn't my business. I've met her twice and both times she was decent to me and she had a nice kid with her.  Maybe she's got a drug problem that causes her to steal stuff.  Whatever it is, she's got some issues to deal with and for any of us to point fingers is kind of crummy because we ALL know someone like that.  Maybe she wants to smell good while she is high.  Hell, I don't know, but I really think when kids are involved, we need to shhhhhh for a bit.  We can't fix her.  She isn't asking any of us to fix her.  I'm sure she was high when she did it and is humiliated when she is straight.  I could also be way off base. :shrug:  I don't know her well enough to judge her.
> 
> I apologize to FC for being nice again.  Sometimes I can't help my own self.



You can be as nice as you want.  This is Chit Chat!


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> You could be taking online classes and get a bachelor's degree with all the time you spend worrying about someone else's drama.


Umm...I rarely post anymore. I've posted more in the past 2 nights than I have in weeks.


----------



## vraiblonde

BS Gal said:


> Maybe she wants to smell good while she is high.





I don't know crap about no JWWBs - I think I might have met her once or twice.  But I do know that none of us are perfect and if you start threads to pick on someone else to try and make yourself feel better about your own dysfunction, it's bad luck and will come back and bite you in the ass.

And, frankly, some of you have no room to talk about anyone else, considering your own flaked out lives.


----------



## MissKitty

vraiblonde said:


> While you all are busy obsessing about some stranger on the internet and feeling sorry for her children, why not spend some quality time with your own kids?



No one on here has met her?


----------



## Tigerlily

YouTube - afroman-because i got high


----------



## jwwb2000

I'm not going to go into any details about anything you gossiping whoremongers.  The reason as to why is of no concern to any of you either.  My children are also no concern to anyone.  Their well being is a concern of myself and their father.  About my health and well being goes, why do any of you really give two ####$.  The majority of you who post crap about me don't even like me so why even bother.  

I see some of you still haven't learned that everything you read on the internet is not always the facts.  The local news sources do not always report the correct information, as has been noted before.  So before you all call out a lynch mob, get the correct facts and information.

I wouldn't expect anything else out of some of you who have posted in this thread.


----------



## unixpirate

BuddyLee said:


> What about under her breast?



:fixed:


----------



## MissKitty

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm not going to go into any details about anything you *gossiping* whoremongers.  The reason as to why is of no concern to any of you either.  My children are also no concern to anyone.  Their well being is a concern of myself and their father.  About my health and well being goes, why do any of you really give two ####$.  The majority of you who post crap about me don't even like me so why even bother.
> 
> I see some of you still haven't learned that *everything you read on the internet is not always the facts.  The local news sources do not always report the correct information,* as has been noted before.  So before you all call out a lynch mob, get the correct facts and information.
> 
> I wouldn't expect anything else out of some of you who have posted in this thread.




Did you only get 4 cd's instead of 5?


----------



## jwwb2000

MissKitty said:


> No one on here has met her?



No one on here has seen me in the past month or longer.  Why does it concern you so?


----------



## MissKitty

jwwb2000 said:


> No one on here has seen me in the past month or longer.  Why does it concern you so?



You're not exactly a stranger on the internet. 

I'm sorry that you're obviously sick.


----------



## jwwb2000

MissKitty said:


> Did you only get 4 cd's instead of 5?



Like I would really give you of all people any details about anything going on in my life right now, much less this situation.  Keep your focus on your life and what goes on with it and please leave me alone.  Thanks for any cooperation you may comply with as asked above.


----------



## MissKitty

jwwb2000 said:


> Like I would really give you of all people any details about anything going on in my life right now, much less this situation.  Keep your focus on your life and what goes on with it and please leave me alone.  Thanks for any cooperation you may comply with as asked above.


k. I'm going to go to bed now without any upcoming court dates looming over my head... Make yourself a pill cocktail and forget all about it.


----------



## jwwb2000

MissKitty said:


> k. I'm going to go to bed now without any upcoming court dates looming over my head... Make yourself a pill cocktail and forget all about it.



Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> I don't know crap about no JWWBs - I think I might have met her once or twice.  But I do know that none of us are perfect and if you start threads to pick on someone else to try and make yourself feel better about your own dysfunction, it's bad luck and will come back and bite you in the ass.
> 
> And, frankly, some of you have no room to talk about anyone else, considering your own flaked out lives.



Please, like JW has never spewed venom on the forums....


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> Please, like JW has never spewed venom on the forums....



What does her behavior have to do with your behavior?


----------



## MissKitty

vraiblonde said:


> What does her behavior have to do with your behavior?



Prove that you couldn't get rid of karma completely.


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> Please, like JW has never spewed venom on the forums....



That was the past.  Who hasn't spewed venom on here at some point in time?  No one is Suzy Freaking Sunshine all the time, no matter how much they pretend they are.

Take your obsession about what goes on with my life elsewhere.  It is quite disturbing.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> What does her behavior have to do with your behavior?



You're talking about biting someone in the ass..... She got bit in the ass...Hopefully it is a wake up call and the children are in a safe environment (and yes, I am sorry, but I actually feel for the children involved).....Sorry I don't defend people like Stephen King like other people on here.....I actually care about the well being of children....


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> That was the past.  Who hasn't spewed venom on here at some point in time?  No one is Suzy Freaking Sunshine all the time, no matter how much they pretend they are.
> 
> Take your obsession about what goes on with my life elsewhere.  It is quite disturbing.



Wow! I told you what path you were going down through private messages and I was right on the money....seek help!!!!


----------



## unixpirate

Black-Francis said:


> You're talking about biting someone in the ass..... She got bit in the ass...Hopefully it is a wake up call and the children are in a safe environment (and yes, I am sorry, but I actually feel for the children involved).....Sorry I don't defend people like Stephen King like other people on here.....I actually care about the well being of children....



Do you have children?


----------



## Black-Francis

unixpirate said:


> Do you have children?



What does that have to do with me caring about the well being of children? They don't have to be mine, jackazz!


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> You're talking about biting someone in the ass..... She got bit in the ass...Hopefully it is a wake up call and the children are in a safe environment (and yes, I am sorry, but I actually feel for the children involved).....Sorry I don't defend people like Stephen King like other people on here.....I actually care about the well being of children....



If you really do care, don't bother posting anything about me or about them anymore.  It is none of your concern unless you are payng for their food, clothing, housing, school field trips, etc.  Since you are not, stop acting like you have any concerns for their well being.


----------



## unixpirate

Black-Francis said:


> What does that have to do with me caring about the well being of children? They don't have to be mine, jackazz!



Because you were blasting her with ONE of your many personality's and then Vrai put you in your place and now all of sudden you're concerned about her children?  asshat! 

Oh mind you BF, you're now protecting yourself. Can you see it?


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> If you really do care, don't bother posting anything about me or about them anymore.  It is none of your concern unless you are payng for their food, clothing, housing, school field trips, etc.  Since you are not, stop acting like you have any concerns for their well being.



I just hope you get help for their sake.....


----------



## Black-Francis

unixpirate said:


> Because you were blasting her with ONE of your many personality's and then Vrai put you in your place and now all of sudden you're concerned about her children?  asshat!
> 
> Oh mind you BF, you're now protecting yourself. Can you see it?



I admit I have dysfunctions.....How about you, ya alcoholic stalker!


----------



## unixpirate

Black-Francis said:


> I admit I have dysfunctions.....How about you, ya alcoholic stalker!



Predictable come back


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> Wow! I told you what path you were going down through private messages and I was right on the money....seek help!!!!



And why does me seeking help any of your concern?  I could already be doing so for all you know.  I know what path I am going down without having to post about someone else to make myself feel better.  

You really have no real clue as to my life and what goes on with it other than what you are told.  Funny how the majority of that isn't even correct as those people don't even personally talk to me.

Assume what you all want, as that is what you all will do anyways, despite the truth.


----------



## MissKitty

I find it amusing that Vrai asked Pixe why she was getting so defensive when she was standing up for SOMDgirl42 but deeejaaay comes to defend all the SOMD criminals.


----------



## Black-Francis

unixpirate said:


> Predictable come back



You are what you are.....or is ####ing married chicks your dysfunction?


----------



## MissKitty

jwwb2000 said:


> And why does me seeking help any of your concern?  I could already be doing so for all you know.  I know what path I am going down without having to post about someone else to make myself feel better.
> 
> You really have no real clue as to my life and what goes on with it other than what you are told.  Funny how the majority of that isn't even correct as those people don't even personally talk to me.
> 
> Assume what you all want, as that is what you all will do anyways, despite the truth.



You should file a complaint with the MSP for arresting you and stating what was found on your persons....


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> And why does me seeking help any of your concern?



I have no concern for you....I have concern for your children....sorry.....


----------



## unixpirate

Black-Francis said:


> I admit I have dysfunctions.....How about you, ya alcoholic stalker!



Night to BF that finally admits Vrai put him in place.   


I have to take my Sis to the airport in the morning. Laterz.


----------



## jwwb2000

MissKitty said:


> You should file a complaint with the MSP for arresting you and stating what was found on your persons....



Thought it was your bedtime?  

Maybe I should file a complaint but I will be seeking a person with the knowledge of the laws and what my rights are on this subject before I will take any advice from you, MK.


----------



## Black-Francis

unixpirate said:


> Night to BF that finally admits Vrai put him place.
> 
> 
> I have to take my Sis to the airport in the morning. Laterz.



Guarantee I have less dysfunctions than your sorry ass..... .....and I am sure Vrai may possess one or two as well.....like she said nobody is perfect........Goodnight, Douchey!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

vraiblonde said:


> :stalker:
> 
> Get a life.


There's a lot of them out lately.


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Thought it was your bedtime?
> 
> Maybe I should file a complaint but I will be seeking a person with the knowledge of the laws and what my rights are on this subject before I will take any advice from you, MK.



It was a setup.....I knew it!!


----------



## BuddyLee

BS Gal said:


> Her business isn't my business. I've met her twice and both times she was decent to me and she had a nice kid with her. Maybe she's got a drug problem that causes her to steal stuff. Whatever it is, she's got some issues to deal with and for any of us to point fingers is kind of crummy because we ALL know someone like that. Maybe she wants to smell good while she is high. Hell, I don't know, but I really think when kids are involved, we need to shhhhhh for a bit. We can't fix her. She isn't asking any of us to fix her. I'm sure she was high when she did it and is humiliated when she is straight. I could also be way off base. :shrug: I don't know her well enough to judge her.
> 
> I apologize to FC for being nice again. Sometimes I can't help my own self.


True that.  I apologize for my Avon joke.


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> I have no concern for you....I have concern for your children....sorry.....



Of course you do 

Would you like to contribute to their well being since you have so much concern?  They always can use new uniform items as that is what they must wear to school Monday through Thursday.  Or how about some lunch money for them so you know they get one good meal a day for five days a week.

Get off your high horse and leave anything to do with me or my family the hell alone.  I've asked politely several times now but you just don't seem to respond to politeness.


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Of course you do
> 
> Would you like to contribute to their well being since you have so much concern?  They always can use new uniform items as that is what they must wear to school Monday through Thursday.  Or how about some lunch money for them so you know they get one good meal a day for five days a week.



Sure, I will contribute......If those kids can't eat because you are too busy stealing and taking pills, I will be more than happy to contribute to their well being.....Let me know what I can do....


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> Sure, I will contribute......If those kids can't eat because you are too busy stealing and taking pills, I will be more than happy to contribute to their well being.....Let me know what I can do....



TFF   acting like you are really going to do anything kind for someone just because you say you are so concerned for them.

Thanks for the offer but they get more than their fair share of healthy, well prepared meals, which are not full of fat, but healthy veggies, whole grains, fruits, ect.  They rarely eat at a fast food place when they are with me.  I cannot say the same when they are with their father but as far as I know, he does take the proper care of them or one of them would have said something to me by now.  I would verify it first before taking any action as children do not always state all of the facts correctly.


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> TFF   acting like you are really going to do anything kind for someone just because you say you are so concerned for them.



I actually would :shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> I actually would :shrug:



Yeah, okay.  

Just like when being asked politely to leave one alone, you actually follow through with leaving them alone, right?


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Yeah, okay.
> 
> Just like when being asked politely to leave one alone, you actually follow through with leaving them alone, right?



How can I leave you alone when you are never on here?  I just posted the news...It was already on SoMdOnline....:shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

Black-Francis said:


> How can I leave you alone when you are never on here?  I just posted the news...It was already on SoMdOnline....:shrug:



I mean VD helped me find it....but still....:shrug:


----------



## ITS ME

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm not going to go into any details about anything you gossiping whoremongers.  The reason as to why is of no concern to any of you either.  My children are also no concern to anyone.  Their well being is a concern of myself and their father.  About my health and well being goes, why do any of you really give two ####$.  The majority of you who post crap about me don't even like me so why even bother.
> 
> I see some of you still haven't learned that everything you read on the internet is not always the facts.  The local news sources do not always report the correct information, as has been noted before.  So before you all call out a lynch mob, get the correct facts and information.
> 
> I wouldn't expect anything else out of some of you who have posted in this thread.




Well I tend to believe what is on Maryland Judiciary website and it shows you were arrested for theft and four counts of CDS.:shrug:


----------



## ITS ME

Lance said:


> yr scrued. told ya. u r a follower, i control the edge dumsh!t.
> what else is behind those lights?????????? it sure as hell aint a brain!!!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

MissKitty said:


> I find it amusing that Vrai asked Pixe why she was getting so defensive when she was standing up for SOMDgirl42 but deeejaaay comes to defend all the SOMD criminals.



Plus, her own website publishes peoples business in the crime reports daily....Hell, that's where this crime report came from....Talk about the hypocrisy...


----------



## VenusDoom

Black-Francis said:


> I mean VD helped me find it....but still....:shrug:



Oh BF... it's so unlike you to lie... 

My PMs are turned off (it's like a safeguard from myself).  Did I email you?  

I don't give a flying fvck what Jwwb does with her life anymore.  I think I've made that clear.  She can rob a hundred liquor stores while wearing nothing but a buzz cut and a bikini, and while it might make the news I wouldn't be the one to report it.

It's shiatty, what she has been accused of doing.  If it's true, it's all the more shiatty, and not just for her but for everyone involved.  She hasn't been convicted of the crime, and until there's a conviction I'm certainly not passing a judgement.

LSS, don't involve me in the dramatic BS you're starting simply because Jwwb may or may not have completley fvcked up and you find the "news" interesting.


----------



## Black-Francis

VenusDoom said:


> Oh BF... it's so unlike you to lie...
> My PMs are turned off (it's like a safeguard from myself).  Did I email you?



 It was a joke from another thread, dummy...


----------



## jwwb2000

*Fyi*

Since both somd.com as well as the baynet has received and reported incorrect information about an open case, and I have the true paperwork with what exactly what happened with the open case at hand.  Reporting falsified information against someone which is not true with the open case can be held liable in court for the falsification of information reported by the reporters of the story.

Therefore, I will be contacting a damn good lawyer about this matter.  Sorry Vrai and David, but you did recieve false information about my open case and to protect myself for the false information you received and reported, I will contact a lawyer about the matter.


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Since both somd.com as well as the baynet has received and reported incorrect information about an open case, and I have the true paperwork with what exactly what happened with the open case at hand.  Reporting falsified information against someone which is not true with the open case can be held liable in court for the falsification of information reported by the reporters of the story.
> 
> Therefore, I will be contacting a damn good lawyer about this matter.  Sorry Vrai and David, but you did recieve false information about my open case and to protect myself for the false information you received and reported, I will contact a lawyer about the matter.



 Another meltdown......VD can help you with a lawyer and Mousebaby can help you bring this place down (she knows people)....


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> Another meltdown......



Not a meltdown at all.  False information was received and reported to both somd and the baynet.  I have the right to make sure my open case has been reported correctly as it is stated in the paperwork of the incident the accused, which in this case is myself, was given.

If the local news sites wish to publish the correct information, I have no problem with that.  It is when false information is reported, I have a problem, especially when it involves myself or my family.


----------



## ITS ME

jwwb2000 said:


> Not a meltdown at all.  False information was received and reported to both somd and the baynet.  I have the right to make sure my open case has been reported correctly as it is stated in the paperwork of the incident the accused, which in this case is myself, was given.
> 
> If the local news sites wish to publish the correct information, I have no problem with that.  It is when false information is reported, I have a problem, especially when it involves myself or my family.



What is submitted to somd and baynet are press releases that come from directly the police department

this is at the very top........

LEONARDTOWN, Md. (Feb. 01, 2010) - The Leonardtown Barrack of the Maryland State Police (MSP) today released the following incident and arrest reports.


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Not a meltdown at all.  False information was received and reported to both somd and the baynet.  I have the right to make sure my open case has been reported correctly as it is stated in the paperwork of the incident the accused, which in this case is myself, was given.
> 
> If the local news sites wish to publish the correct information, I have no problem with that.  It is when false information is reported, I have a problem, especially when it involves myself or my family.



More power to you.....I hope it is all wrong....


----------



## Black-Francis

ITS ME said:


> What is submitted to somd and baynet are press releases that come from directly the police department



uh-oh.....guess the Police Dept. are getting sued as well....


----------



## ITS ME

Black-Francis said:


> uh-oh.....guess the Police Dept. are getting sued as well....



It sure appears that way, doesnt it!


----------



## jwwb2000

ITS ME said:


> What is submitted to somd and baynet are press releases that come from directly the police department



And since the information was given to both sites from them and was incorrect, I'm sure my lawyer will find great pleasure in dealing with the person or people in charge of reporting the false information in their press release.

None of you were there nor do you have the actual police report of which I was given to give actual facts about an open and ongoing case.  Therefore, all of those who are stating false information might want to think otherwise in doing so.  I'm not saying I'm going to be getting the forums shut down, but false information was in fact reported in the MSP press release of my particular case.


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> And since the information was given to both sites from them and was incorrect, I'm sure my lawyer will find great pleasure in dealing with the person or people in charge of reporting the false information in their press release.
> 
> None of you were there nor do you have the actual police report of which I was given to give actual facts about an open and ongoing case.  Therefore, all of those who are stating false information might want to think otherwise in doing so.  I'm not saying I'm going to be getting the forums shut down, but false information was in fact reported in the MSP press release of my particular case.



hmmmm........


----------



## ITS ME

jwwb2000 said:


> And since the information was given to both sites from them and was incorrect, I'm sure my lawyer will find great pleasure in dealing with the person or people in charge of reporting the false information in their press release.
> 
> None of you were there nor do you have the actual police report of which I was given to give actual facts about an open and ongoing case.  Therefore, all of those who are stating false information might want to think otherwise in doing so.  I'm not saying I'm going to be getting the forums shut down, but false information was in fact reported in the MSP press release of my particular case.



Incorrect   you were charged with all offenses as listed in the press release.....maybe you should read your release papers, I am quite sure you have these charges listed!   You are correct a lawyer would want to talk to you, but I think it would be to represent you for the charges listed!

(Each Charge is listed separately. The disposition is listed below the Charge)
Charge No:	001Description:THEFT: LESS $1,000 VALUE
Statute:	Description:
Amended Date:	CJIS Code:1F0621MO/PLLrobable Cause:
Incident Date From:	01/26/2010	To:	01/26/2010	Victim Age:	
Charge No:	002Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
Statute:	CR.5.601.(a)(1)Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
Amended Date:	CJIS Code:4 3550MO/PLLrobable Cause:X
Incident Date From:	01/26/2010	To:	01/26/2010	Victim Age:	
Charge No:	003Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
Statute:	CR.5.601.(a)(1)Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
Amended Date:	CJIS Code:4 3550MO/PLLrobable Cause:X
Incident Date From:	01/26/2010	To:	01/26/2010	Victim Age:	
Charge No:	004Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
Statute:	CR.5.601.(a)(1)Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
Amended Date:	CJIS Code:4 3550MO/PLLrobable Cause:X
Incident Date From:	01/26/2010	To:	01/26/2010	Victim Age:	
Charge No:	005Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
Statute:	CR.5.601.(a)(1)Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
Amended Date:	CJIS Code:4 3550MO/PLLrobable Cause:X
Incident Date From:	01/26/2010	To:	01/26/2010	Victim Age:

You are aware this is public information, arent you?


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> uh-oh.....guess the Police Dept. are getting sued as well....



Who said anything about them being sued?  I believe what was said previously was the reporting person or people of the press release, of which stated false information about the open case, can be held liable in court for their actions.  Therefore, my reason for stating my lawyer would have fun with this as the correct facts about the case were not correctly published within an official press release from the MSP.  It will be up to the court to decide the correct action to take for this matter.


----------



## ITS ME

jwwb2000 said:


> Who said anything about them being sued?  I believe what was said previously was the reporting person or people of the press release, of which stated false information about the open case, can be held liable in court for their actions.  Therefore, my reason for stating my lawyer would have fun with this as the correct facts about the case were not correctly published within an official press release from the MSP.  It will be up to the court to decide the correct action to take for this matter.



The arresting officer is the officer that writes the press release!  again


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Who said anything about them being sued?  I believe what was said previously was the reporting person or people of the press release, of which stated false information about the open case, can be held liable in court for their actions.  Therefore, my reason for stating my lawyer would have fun with this as the correct facts about the case were not correctly published within an official press release from the MSP.  It will be up to the court to decide the correct action to take for this matter.



Are you sober right now?


----------



## jwwb2000

ITS ME said:


> Incorrect   you were charged with all offenses as listed in the press release.....maybe you should read your release papers, I am quite sure you have these charges listed!   You are correct a lawyer would want to talk to you, but I think it would be to represent you for the charges listed!
> 
> (Each Charge is listed separately. The disposition is listed below the Charge)
> Charge No:	001Description:THEFT: LESS $1,000 VALUE
> Statute:	Description:
> Amended Date:	CJIS Code:1F0621MO/PLLrobable Cause:
> Incident Date From:	01/26/2010	To:	01/26/2010	Victim Age:
> Charge No:	002Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
> Statute:	CR.5.601.(a)(1)Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
> Amended Date:	CJIS Code:4 3550MO/PLLrobable Cause:X
> Incident Date From:	01/26/2010	To:	01/26/2010	Victim Age:
> Charge No:	003Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
> Statute:	CR.5.601.(a)(1)Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
> Amended Date:	CJIS Code:4 3550MO/PLLrobable Cause:X
> Incident Date From:	01/26/2010	To:	01/26/2010	Victim Age:
> Charge No:	004Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
> Statute:	CR.5.601.(a)(1)Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
> Amended Date:	CJIS Code:4 3550MO/PLLrobable Cause:X
> Incident Date From:	01/26/2010	To:	01/26/2010	Victim Age:
> Charge No:	005Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
> Statute:	CR.5.601.(a)(1)Description:CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA
> Amended Date:	CJIS Code:4 3550MO/PLLrobable Cause:X
> Incident Date From:	01/26/2010	To:	01/26/2010	Victim Age:
> 
> You are aware this is public information, arent you?



And you are aware that any false information reported within an official document, such as a press release from the MSP, before the case goes to court is against the law.

Anyway, those above are the charges.  Where does it say anything about what was in the actual police report which was taken?  It was put in the MSP press release and was falsely reported within that particular document.


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> Are you sober right now?



Yes I am sober.  Haven't you been informed by anyone on the status of my drinking of alcohol these days?  Guess not because I rarely drink anything with alcohol anymore.  First time I had a drink since Nov 2009, was just this past weekend and I was within walking distance to my front door.


----------



## ITS ME

jwwb2000 said:


> And you are aware that any false information reported within an official document, such as a press release from the MSP, before the case goes to court is against the law.
> 
> Anyway, those above are the charges.  Where does it say anything about what was in the actual police report which was taken?  It was put in the MSP press release and was falsely reported within that particular document.



OH good lord woman, you were arrested for flippin shoplifting and having prescription pills on you that may or may not have been prescribed to you...regardless it indicates you had A prescription bottle with several different kind of pill inside.....it does not indicate you had bottle(s)....just bottle.

you were observed putting items in your bag that you did not pay for.....you were stopped and found to have items on you that you did not pay for......


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Yes I am sober.  Haven't you been informed by anyone on the status of my drinking of alcohol these days?  Guess not because I rarely drink anything with alcohol anymore.  First time I had a drink since Nov 2009, was just this past weekend and I was within walking distance to my front door.



hmmmmm.......


----------



## ITS ME

jwwb2000 said:


> Yes I am sober.  Haven't you been informed by anyone on the status of my drinking of alcohol these days?  Guess not because I rarely drink anything with alcohol anymore.  First time I had a drink since Nov 2009, was just this past weekend and I was within walking distance to my front door.



Yes, it appears there is a new activity preferred these days.


----------



## Black-Francis




----------



## jwwb2000

ITS ME said:


> OH good lord woman, you were arrested for flippin shoplifting and having prescription pills on you that may or may not have been prescribed to you...regardless it indicates you had A prescription bottle with several different kind of pill inside.....it does not indicate you had bottle(s)....just bottle.
> 
> you were observed putting items in your bag that you did not pay for.....you were stopped and found to have items on you that you did not pay for......





ITS ME said:


> Yes, it appears there is a new activity preferred these days.



And what you assume is preferred may not be the case at all.  

Do you know the answer to this:  When you are given a prescription from the pharmacy a doctor has prescribed to you, is it stated anywhere within those papers the medication must stay with that particular bottle in which it was dispensed into?  To my knowledge, it isn't stated anywhere nor does the pharmacy indicate you to do so.  As long as the proper documents stating a person was prescribed the medication, no matter what the medication was in, the charges must be dismissed and dropped as there was proof given it was the medication perscribed to the accused person.


----------



## vraiblonde

jwwb2000 said:


> Since both somd.com as well as the baynet has received and reported incorrect information about an open case, and I have the true paperwork with what exactly what happened with the open case at hand.  Reporting falsified information against someone which is not true with the open case can be held liable in court for the falsification of information reported by the reporters of the story.
> 
> Therefore, I will be contacting a damn good lawyer about this matter.  Sorry Vrai and David, but you did recieve false information about my open case and to protect myself for the false information you received and reported, I will contact a lawyer about the matter.



Knock yourself out.  We post what the cops send us, nothing more.  We don't even editorialize it - just the straight blotter.  When they send us a correction, we will happily make the changes.


----------



## vraiblonde

MissKitty said:


> deeejaaay comes to defend all the SOMD criminals.



Like I defended you after you smacked your beech up and had to go to court?  Telling people that that's not how it happened, that you were actually fending her off?  You mean like that?


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Like I defended you after you smacked your beech up and had to go to court? Telling people that that's not how it happened, that you were actually fending her off? You mean like that?


Don't you ever sleep?


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> Don't you ever sleep?



Of course not.  I am robo-woman and require no sleep or any such mortal silliness.


----------



## vraiblonde

PS, I am not defending JWWB.  I know nothing about her situation and care even less than that.  My amazement is toward you all who apparently have nothing better to do with your lives than stalk people online and be ugly.

True to form, when someone observes this and points it out to you, you bare your fangs and attack them as well.  Which is understandable because if I were you and acted like you do, I would feel ashamed and defensive as well.


----------



## UncleBacon

Black-Francis said:


> I am free tonight, by the way...



yeah but you're not bacon


----------



## EmnJoe

vraiblonde said:


> PS, I am not defending JWWB. I know nothing about her situation and care even less than that. My amazement is toward you all who apparently have nothing better to do with your lives than stalk people online and be ugly.
> 
> True to form, when someone observes this and points it out to you, you bare your fangs and attack them as well. Which is understandable because if I were you and acted like you do, I would feel ashamed and defensive as well.


It makes us feel better about ourselves. 
But mostly is the whole Jerry Springer thing.


----------



## KVF323

K_Jo said:


> Can you find out how she got the key?


 you and that damned key  ....now i wanna know 


MJ said:


> I'd like to know what DVD's she picked up, comedy, drama, educational?


Good queestion!


Chasey_Lane said:


> Oh! My!
> 
> Jwwb sells Avon.  What would make her steal makeup?



 Avon is NOT going to be happy about this


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> PS, I am not defending JWWB.  I know nothing about her situation and care even less than that.  My amazement is toward you all who apparently have nothing better to do with your lives than stalk people online and be ugly.
> 
> True to form, when someone observes this and points it out to you, you bare your fangs and attack them as well.  Which is understandable because if I were you and acted like you do, I would feel ashamed and defensive as well.



How is posting news from YOUR website attacking someone? I don't get it..... And you act like you have never been involved or had front row seats to someone being "attacked".....You just enjoyed the whole Kris episode last week....You should really step down from your throne for a minute and realize that you are not that far off from us peasants.....


----------



## vraiblonde

Black-Francis said:


> How is posting news from YOUR website attacking someone? I don't get it..... And you act like you have never been involved or had front row seats to someone being "attacked".....You just enjoyed the whole "kris" episode last week....You should really step down from your throne for a minute and realize that you are not that far off from us peasants.....



Hey, if you want to troll the news and the MD Judiciary obsessively looking for people to bust on, go for it.  If that's what keeps you from kicking your dog or beating your wife, I'm all for it.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> Hey, if you want to troll the news and the MD Judiciary obsessively looking for people to bust on, go for it.  If that's what keeps you from kicking your dog or beating your wife, I'm all for it.



Ok, Queen Vrai....Whatever you say.....


----------



## KVF323

vraiblonde said:


> Hey, if you want to troll the news and the MD Judiciary obsessively looking for people to bust on, go for it.  If that's what keeps you from kicking your dog or *beating your wife*, I'm all for it.





Black-Francis said:


> Ok, Queen Vrai....Whatever you say.....



Your married????  We are so over!


----------



## LusbyMom

KVF323 said:


> *Your *married????  We are so over!



 you're

I finally got to do it to you!


----------



## Black-Francis

KVF323 said:


> Your married????  We are so over!



Apparently I have a dog as well.....:shrug: Who knew?


----------



## KVF323

LusbyMom said:


> you're
> 
> I finally got to do it to you!


FML 


Black-Francis said:


> Apparently I have a dog as well.....:shrug: Who knew?


 I cant believe you!  A wife and a b!tch youve been keeping from me!


----------



## Black-Francis

KVF323 said:


> FML
> 
> I cant believe you!  A wife and a b!tch youve been keeping from me!



Sorry....:shrug: I need to find a news story really quick because I am 10 seconds from beating them....


----------



## KVF323

Black-Francis said:


> Sorry....:shrug: I need to find a news story really quick because I am 10 seconds from beating them....


Do like the rest of us and just drink away the pain


----------



## nomoney

Lance said:


> who shall i p.o. 2day or expose ??? told ya i know a bunch. always those lites get ya in trouble. lil @ a time. like a puzzle, but this 1 is easy to piece together. justa matter of time, shall i remain overt in never mind, I`ll never tell, or lol just pick it all apart slowly but surely.* It`s no game to me, Strictly Business now!!!!* *:-?* *ya think???*
> 
> See, the kicker is, is that I know evry1 of y`all, and u have zero clue who I am. It`s not like sending out a postcard requesting a return of receipt. Dang i can spell, if I wanna. *u figure???? *he he he he
> can`t hide yr IP or spoof any more, it aint workin
> aint it cool 2 b a duma$$ redneck


 


If I do know you, please don't ever talk to me in person again - because the way you broadcast yourself on here is embarassing.


----------



## nomoney

Lance said:


> how would u possibly know me in person??? again??? lol. see u don`t. but u said again so thanx 4 the verification. u walked rite in2 that 1.


 

I said IF numbnuts.   Because you stated you knew EVERYONE.   Nevermind.  You make me feel dumb.  Go back to watching power rangers.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:


> I said IF numbnuts.   Because you stated you knew EVERYONE.   Nevermind.  You make me feel dumb.  Go back to watching power rangers.



He doesn't know me.  I'm an invisible ninja like that.


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:


> He doesn't know me. I'm an invisible ninja like that.


 

You were really an invisible ninja in that body pump class last night.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Lance said:


> u think so???????????



Yes, Lance.  I know so.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:


> You were really an invisible ninja in that body pump class last night.



I saw you in there...we had just gotten finished some real weight lifting.


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:


> I saw you in there...we had just gotten finished some real weight lifting.


 

I learned karate hip hop last night...what now??


----------



## cattitude

nomoney said:


> I learned karate hip hop last night...what now??



Kick Lance's azz.


----------



## MJ

nomoney said:


> I said IF numbnuts.   Because you stated you knew EVERYONE.   Nevermind.  You make me feel dumb.  Go back to watching power rangers.




You know when you pull up to a red light and some freak is in the intersection dancing around and telling you that you need to find Jesus and then starts cussing you out because you won't make eye contact with them?    That's how I picture Lance


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:


> I learned karate hip hop last night...what now??


----------



## nomoney

MJ said:


> You know when you pull up to a red light and some freak is in the intersection dancing around and telling you that you need to find Jesus and then starts cussing you out because you won't make eye contact with them? That's how I picture Lance


 

Thank god its only a 2 hour delay today. ....Lance should be busy in home econmics making chicken pot pies by 11.


----------



## DAMNIFUDO_DONT

cattitude said:


> Kick Lance's azz.


----------



## Black-Francis

MJ said:


> You know when you pull up to a red light and some freak is in the intersection dancing around and telling you that you need to find Jesus and then starts cussing you out because you won't make eye contact with them?    That's how I picture Lance


----------



## TrueSOMDGirl

lovinmaryland said:


> When I first saw it that is how I felt... however I can not believe someone w/ kids would risk doing that for freakin makeup and cd's.  Food or necesities for your children ... make up, perfume, cd's



Our neighbor came home yesterday from walmart saying her and her kids were in the automotive center waiting for the car to be finished when they saw a man with a cart pretending to shop, he had several stacks of CDs hidden behind a large frame for a poster and he kept staring at them.

He then asked, if anyone was working the counter. She told them she has not seen anyone since everyone was out on car area. So he proceeded to lull around there.

her Friend said she was really uneasy because he just sat in there staring at the door that leads outside from automotive.

Then her friend said, oh look here they come and with that the man took off.

So her friend walked outside to alert someone that, he might need "help"
and they saw him lurking around again just outside of the automotive.
In the mean time, the auto guys alerted security, but the guy must have known something was up because he dumped the CDs and took off.

She could not believe someone would be as so bold as to try and walk out like that.


----------



## Black-Francis

Lance said:


> picture this BF  R.I.P.  +


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


>



ooh can Work give your ulogy


----------



## KVF323

Black-Francis said:


>


are you leaving your wife and dog everything?


----------



## rich70

TrueSOMDGirl said:


> Our neighbor came home yesterday from walmart saying her and her kids were in the automotive center waiting for the car to be finished when they saw a man with a cart pretending to shop, he had several stacks of CDs hidden behind a large frame for a poster and he kept staring at them.
> 
> He then asked, if anyone was working the counter. She told them she has not seen anyone since everyone was out on car area. So he proceeded to lull around there.
> 
> her Friend said she was really uneasy because he just sat in there staring at the door that leads outside from automotive.
> 
> Then her friend said, oh look here they come and with that the man took off.
> 
> So her friend walked outside to alert someone that, he might need "help"
> and they saw him lurking around again just outside of the automotive.
> In the mean time, the auto guys alerted security, but the guy must have known something was up because he dumped the CDs and took off.
> 
> She could not believe someone would be as so bold as to try and walk out like that.



And I woulda got away with the cd's if it wasn't for your meddling neighbor!


----------



## nomoney

lance said:
			
		

> nah that a chix job. i was tryin 2 b nice 2 y`all, but y`all start that gettin yr britches/panties in a wad.


 

MJ doesn't wear panties......see you don't know ####.


----------



## Black-Francis

nomoney said:


> MJ doesn't wear panties......see you don't know ####.


----------



## TrueSOMDGirl

rich70 said:


> And I woulda got away with the cd's if it wasn't for your meddling neighbor!



  I will let her know that!


----------



## rich70

TrueSOMDGirl said:


> I will let her know that!



Next time I'm going to K-Mart insted. Nobody pays attention to anything in there.


----------



## MJ

nomoney said:


> MJ doesn't wear panties......see you don't know ####.



There are only a few forumites that know that information. Who's been running their mouth?  

Privity my a$$  :


----------



## nomoney

TrueSOMDGirl said:


> Our neighbor came home yesterday from walmart saying her and her kids were in the automotive center waiting for the car to be finished when they saw a man with a cart pretending to shop, he had several stacks of CDs hidden behind a large frame for a poster and he kept staring at them.
> 
> He then asked, if anyone was working the counter. She told them she has not seen anyone since everyone was out on car area. So he proceeded to lull around there.
> 
> her Friend said she was really uneasy because he just sat in there staring at the door that leads outside from automotive.
> 
> Then her friend said, oh look here they come and with that the man took off.
> 
> So her friend walked outside to alert someone that, he might need "help"
> and they saw him lurking around again just outside of the automotive.
> In the mean time, the auto guys alerted security, but the guy must have known something was up because he dumped the CDs and took off.
> 
> She could not believe someone would be as so bold as to try and walk out like that.


 

Was she sure it was even a man???  Was he carrying a bulging purse?  Did he have an ugly back tattoo?


----------



## toppick08

MJ said:


> There are only a few forumites that know that information. Who's been running their mouth?
> 
> Privity my a$$  :


----------



## ITS ME

nomoney said:


> Was she sure it was even a man???  Was he carrying a bulging purse?  Did he have an ugly back tattoo?



Well they do have her listed as "M" on the judiciary website, you never know.


----------



## TrueSOMDGirl

nomoney said:


> Was she sure it was even a man???  Was he carrying a bulging purse?  Did he have an ugly back tattoo?



LOL no. What is with the tattoo?


----------



## MissKitty

vraiblonde said:


> Like I defended you after you smacked your beech up and had to go to court?  Telling people that that's not how it happened, that you were actually fending her off?  You mean like that?



I wasn't referring to that exactly, but it proves my point still. To you I was a stranger on the internet whom you briefly met 1 time.


----------



## MJ

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## Dye Tied

Chasey_Lane said:


> He doesn't know me.  I'm an invisible ninja like that.



I'm a gnome ninja. We could kick some ass!


----------



## LordStanley

Oh the humanity...


----------



## nomoney

Dye Tied said:


> I'm a gnome ninja. We could kick some ass!


 

the invisibles work best on their own.  If they have a known partner it would always be....look! its the gnome ninja...that invisible one is around here somewhere!!!.......takes all the surprise of being invisible away.


----------



## Dye Tied

nomoney said:


> the invisibles work best on their own.  If they have a known partner it would always be....look! its the gnome ninja...that invisible one is around here somewhere!!!.......takes all the surprise of being invisible away.



Fine. I'll go kick ass on my own


----------



## vraiblonde

MissKitty said:


> I wasn't referring to that exactly, but it proves my point still. To you I was a stranger on the internet whom you briefly met 1 time.



At the end of the day, JWWB's arrest has nothing to do with me.  Just like you beating your wife had nothing to do with me.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> At the end of the day, JWWB's arrest has nothing to do with me.  Just like you beating your wife had nothing to do with me.



So, to clear things up.. .do you or don't you care that I prefer my steaks crispy?


----------



## MissKitty

vraiblonde said:


> At the end of the day, JWWB's arrest has nothing to do with me.  Just like you beating your wife had nothing to do with me.



Good, then maybe you should look for another thread to post at instead of hijacking this one.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Dye Tied said:


> I'm a gnome ninja. If I can find a step stool, we could kick some ass!



:fixed:


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> So, to clear things up.. .do you or don't you care that I prefer my steaks crispy?



I definitely care about THAT culinary travesty.


----------



## vraiblonde

MissKitty said:


> Good, then maybe you should look for another thread to post at instead of hijacking this one.



Thanks for the suggestion but I'll post in this thread as long as I want to.


----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:


> I definitely care about THAT culinary travesty.



I like mine crispy too...I also admit, I was out of Heinz 57 so I tried it with ketchup and it was quite yummy.  I'm so ashamed.


----------



## K_Jo

migtig said:


> I like mine crispy too...I also admit, I was out of Heinz 57 so I tried it with ketchup and it was quite yummy.  I'm so ashamed.


----------



## toppick08

migtig said:


> I like mine crispy too...I also admit, I was out of Heinz 57 so I tried it with ketchup and it was quite yummy.  I'm so ashamed.



Ketchup on steak or fried chicken is just heavenly...


----------



## thurley42

toppick08 said:


> Ketchup on steak or fried chicken is just heavenly...



My god...I'm disapoint..


----------



## toppick08

thurley42 said:


> My god...I'm disapoint..



...It's good..


----------



## kwillia

migtig said:


> I like mine crispy too...I also admit, I was out of Heinz 57 so I tried it with ketchup and it was quite yummy.  I'm so ashamed.


OMG! Me... you... we could be steak sisters! I want to sit next to you at the next super secret forum lunch/dinner...


----------



## JULZ

Bean said:


>



 Pete


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> OMG! Me... you... we could be steak sisters! I want to sit next to you at the next super secret forum lunch/dinner...



You missed it.  A bunch of us just got back from lunch at the new Olive Garden on 235.


----------



## Mojo

Chasey_Lane said:


> You missed it.  A bunch of us just got back from lunch at the new Olive Garden on 235.



It was good seeing you again, it's been too long


----------



## Pete

JULZ said:


> Pete



That is not me.


----------



## vraiblonde

migtig said:


> I like mine crispy too...I also admit, I was out of Heinz 57 so I tried it with ketchup and it was quite yummy.  I'm so ashamed.



Well, good.  Then I can admit that I slather my steaks with A1 and nobody will give me grief about it.


----------



## JULZ

Pete said:


> That is not me.


----------



## lovinmaryland

vraiblonde said:


> Well, good.  Then I can admit that I slather my steaks with A1 and nobody will give me grief about it.



I will!  Smothering steak in anything is a travesty!!  If it is good meat all it needs is salt and pepper


----------



## Dye Tied

lovinmaryland said:


> I will!  Smothering steak in anything is a travesty!!  If it is good meat all it needs is salt and pepper



Butter, all over my steak with salt and pepper


----------



## Pete

JULZ said:


>



Well it isn't.  I have no idea who it is, nor do I care.  That is all I can tell you.


----------



## Dye Tied

JULZ said:


>



The word on the street is that Bean is Kain.


----------



## Black-Francis

Dye Tied said:


> The word on the street is that Bean is Kain.



Damn....She got rid of "Blink" already?


----------



## JULZ

Dye Tied said:


> The word on the street is that Bean is Kain.



I say it's a Pete, Pandora, Penn, Kain mixture


----------



## Dye Tied

Black-Francis said:


> Damn....She got rid of "Blink" already?



:shrug: I didn't say it was the truth, just what is on the forum streets.


----------



## TrueSOMDGirl

vraiblonde said:


> Well, good.  Then I can admit that I slather my steaks with A1 and nobody will give me grief about it.



blue cheese on mine


----------



## JULZ

Black-Francis said:


> Damn....She got rid of "Blink" already?



Damn BF, did you post this?

Does your husband know that kissing you is like tasting every dick in SoMD? That if you had as many of you sticking out if you as you've had stuck in you, you'd be a porcupine?


----------



## Pete

JULZ said:


> I say it's a Pete, Pandora, Penn, Kain mixture


----------



## lovinmaryland

Dye Tied said:


> :shrug: I didn't say it was the truth, just what is on the forum streets.



that is what I heard also :shrug:


----------



## JULZ

Dye Tied said:


> :shrug: I didn't say it was the truth, just what is on the forum streets.



Forum = truth = not in the least, except when viewing pictures because I know all the pictures posted in fight club are the absolute truth!


----------



## Black-Francis

Dye Tied said:


> :shrug: I didn't say it was the truth, just what is on the forum streets.



Well, if Bean attacks Pixie, then it's Kain.... We all know her love/jealousy of Pix.


----------



## K_Jo

JULZ said:


> Pete



I KNEW IT!


----------



## Black-Francis

JULZ said:


> Damn BF, did you post this?
> 
> Does your husband know that kissing you is like tasting every dick in SoMD? That if you had as many of you sticking out if you as you've had stuck in you, you'd be a porcupine?



I can't take credit for that one....I think that is a line from Vrai.


----------



## JULZ

Black-Francis said:


> I can't take credit for that one....I think that is a line from Vrai.



Wait, but she's not a hypocrite


----------



## JULZ

K_Jo said:


> I KNEW IT!


----------



## Mojo

kwillia said:


> Is it true her new  push the door open now long before she can raise her arm to do it?



I didn't believe the rumors about the sex change until now


----------



## vraiblonde

JULZ said:


> Wait, but she's not a hypocrite



You might consider looking that word up in the dictionary before you use it again.


----------



## K_Jo

JULZ said:


>



Bastard!


----------



## K_Jo

Before this goes any further, I'm just effing with Pete.  I really do not think Bean is Pete or Pete is Bean.


----------



## cattitude

K_Jo said:


> Before this goes any further, I'm just effing with Pete.  I really do not think Bean is Pete or Pete is Bean.





Pete doesn't need to hide behind an MPD to tell people what he thinks.


----------



## nomoney

K_Jo said:


> Before this goes any further, I'm just effing with Pete. I really do not think Bean is Pete or Pete is Bean.


 

you're lucky....he was about to get his Direct TV connection come out and take away your playboy channel.


----------



## JULZ

vraiblonde said:


> You might consider looking that word up in the dictionary before you use it again.



   I used the same one you did.


----------



## JULZ

K_Jo said:


> Before this goes any further, I'm just effing with Pete.  I really do not think Bean is Pete or Pete is Bean.



Aww crap, you take the fun outta everything you butt kisser.


----------



## JULZ

cattitude said:


> Pete doesn't need to hide behind an MPD to tell people what he thinks.



Just behind a couple of hags.


----------



## K_Jo

JULZ said:


> Aww crap, you take the fun outta everything you butt kisser.



Yep.


----------



## JULZ

K_Jo said:


> Yep.



It's okay I still  you.


----------



## cattitude

JULZ said:


> Just behind a couple of hags.


----------



## nomoney

JULZ said:


> Just behind a couple of hags.


 


Are you having a break down?  Should I stick around and wait this one out?  You seem to be losing it just a lil' bit.


----------



## JULZ

nomoney said:


> Are you having a break down?  Should I stick around and wait this one out?  You seem to be losing it just a lil' bit.



I wish I was, I could use some of those drugs JWWB had.


----------



## LordStanley

JULZ said:


> Just behind a couple of hags.


----------



## jetmonkey

thurley42 said:


> My god...I'm disapoint..



...


----------



## vraiblonde

cattitude said:


> Pete doesn't need to hide behind an MPD to tell people what he thinks.



And if he did, he could use a better one than that.


----------



## Dakota

JULZ said:


> I say it's a Pete, Pandora, Penn, Kain mixture



  Girl, I don't need an MPD to tell anyone what I think.  I only had to resort to using this _sorta kinda _MPD after getting banned for expressing my opinion. 

You can scratch me off your list of suspects.... What a line up there...   




JULZ said:


> Just behind a couple of hags.



 

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## vraiblonde

Dakota said:


> getting banned for expressing my opinion.



When your tongue turns black and falls out, will you post pics?

TIA!


----------



## Dakota

vraiblonde said:


> When your tongue turns black and falls out, will you post pics?
> 
> TIA!



* Now, why would my tongue turn black?  




			Originally Posted by vraiblonde  
Does your husband know that kissing you is like tasting every dick in SoMD? That if you had as many of you sticking out if you as you've had stuck in you, you'd be a porcupine?
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## jetmonkey

Dakota said:


> * Now, why would my tongue turn black?
> 
> *



lingua villosa nigra


----------



## Black-Francis

Dakota said:


> * Now, why would my tongue turn black?
> 
> *



Black hairy tongue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dakota

jetmonkey said:


> lingua villosa nigra







Black-Francis said:


> Black hairy tongue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Never... I brush my tongue.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## desertrat

Ya'll are frikken weird.


----------



## PrepH4U

Dakota said:


> *Girl, I don't need an MPD to tell anyone what I think.  I only had to resort to using this sorta kinda MPD after getting banned for expressing my opinion*.
> 
> You can scratch me off your list of suspects.... What a line up there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## FromTexas

nomoney said:


> the invisibles work best on their own.  If they have a known partner it would always be....look! its the gnome ninja...that invisible one is around here somewhere!!!.......takes all the surprise of being invisible away.


----------



## cattitude

PrepH4U said:


>


----------



## Dakota

cattitude said:


>



hag


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> hag


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


>



Begs for a response, doesn't it?


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> Begs for a response, doesn't it?



I know Catt isn't going to take that.


----------



## Dakota

vraiblonde said:


> Begs for a response, doesn't it?



Yeah... but is *SHE* going to do it... or just yank out her MPDs to do it.  I wonder if she's forgotten the password to 404??? 

Maybe you could be a doll and give it to her.


----------



## Vince

Dakota said:


> Yeah... but is *SHE* going to do it... or just yank out her MPDs to do it.  I wonder if she's forgotten the password to 404???
> 
> Maybe you could be a doll and give it to her.


What a dumbazz.


----------



## K_Jo

MissKitty said:


> Prove that you couldn't get rid of karma completely.



I don't understand this post.


----------



## Dakota

Vince said:


> What a dumbazz.



I thought so too... :shrug:

And Vince... I know what I'm typing about.


----------



## Vince

Dakota said:


> I thought so too... :shrug:
> 
> And Vince... I know what I'm typing about.


I was speaking of you and I've been around long enough to see and hear a lot.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> I know Catt isn't going to take that.



I don't know.  It's possible that she'll just consider the source and not care.


----------



## DoWhat

What is the male term for Hag?


----------



## Dye Tied

Dakota said:


> I thought so too... :shrug:
> 
> And Vince... *I know what I'm typing about*.



 Only you believe that, no one else does.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia!


----------



## Dakota

Vince said:


> I was speaking of you and I've been around long enough to see and hear a lot.



  And so have I and I'd be willing to bet you haven't heard even a fraction of truth.  I'd guarantee it.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:


> kwillia!



:shrug:


----------



## otter

DoWhat said:


> What is the male term for Hag?



DoWhat? What do I win?


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> I don't know.  It's possible that she'll just consider the source and not care.



This is true.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:


> :shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:


> DoWhat? What do I win?


----------



## BadGirl

DoWhat said:


> What is the male term for Hag?


Pete  :shrug:













j/k Pete.  Ya know I love ya'!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dakota said:


> I'd be willing to bet you haven't heard even a fraction of truth.


Well, there are three sides to every story.  Your side, my side, then there's the truth.


----------



## vraiblonde

Dakota said:


> Maybe you could be a doll and give it to her.



Try CluckU


----------



## DoWhat

otter said:


> DoWhat? What do I win?



Cookie? Beer? I don't know.


----------



## Dye Tied

I want to hear the real truth according to KizzPanKota.


----------



## cattitude

DoWhat said:


> Cookie? Beer? I don't know.



What about DidWhat.  He likes her.


----------



## Dakota

vraiblonde said:


> Try CluckU



What a coincidence... My password CluckU2...


----------



## K_Jo

This thread needs a new name.


----------



## DoWhat

cattitude said:


> What about DidWhat.  He likes her.



Everybody likes her, but nobody likes me.
If it wasn't for me you all wouldn't even know her.


----------



## K_Jo

DoWhat said:


> Everybody likes her, but nobody likes me.
> If it wasn't for me you all wouldn't even know her.



I like you.


----------



## cattitude

DoWhat said:


> Everybody likes her, but nobody likes me.
> If it wasn't for me you all wouldn't even know her.



I like you.  :shrug:


----------



## Bay_Kat

DoWhat said:


> Everybody likes her, but nobody likes me.
> If it wasn't for me you all wouldn't even know her.



You're okay in my book.


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:


> Everybody likes her, but nobody likes me.
> If it wasn't for me you all wouldn't even know her.



I like you!


----------



## DoWhat

K_Jo said:


> I like you.



That doesn't mean much, from what I heard.


----------



## Vince

Dakota said:


> And so have I and I'd be willing to bet you haven't heard even a fraction of truth.  I'd guarantee it.


I believe my friends, you're not.  I think you're about six brick short of a full load.


----------



## Dakota

Vince said:


> I believe my friends, you're not.  I think you're about six brick short of a full load.





There was a time when you and I got along just fine! 

Well Bravo... some around here even got Vince to turn on me.   

One day Vince... The truth will be known and you'll know I never ever started any of this.


----------



## vraiblonde

Dye Tied said:


> I want to hear the real truth according to KizzPanKota.



She has about 10 minutes to catch my interest.  Otherwise I'm gonna vacuum my living room and clean my bathrooms.


----------



## vraiblonde

Dakota said:


> One day Vince... The truth will be known and you'll know I never ever started any of this.



So get on with it.  You're down to 9 minutes.


----------



## DoWhat

6...
Forum clock is off by 1 minute, compared to my computer.


----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


>


----------



## Dakota

vraiblonde said:


> So get on with it.  You're down to 9 minutes.



Unlike your atheistic self, I believe that one day the truth will be known about everything.  I see no real purpose in arguing with you and those that decide to jump in…   It will serve no good purpose.  You and I both know that…  I don’t like you one iota and you don’t like me.  So it’s settled.


----------



## vraiblonde

Dakota said:


> Unlike your atheistic self, I believe that one day the truth will be known about everything.  I see no real purpose in arguing with you and those that decide to jump in…   It will serve no good purpose.  You and I both know that…  I don’t like you one iota and you don’t like me.  So it’s settled.





Okay, off the the vacuum and bathrooms.  Night, folks!


----------



## Dye Tied




----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, off the the vacuum and bathrooms.  Night, folks!



Enjoy!   Caps are playing the Bruins in a few.


----------



## PrepH4U

vraiblonde said:


> Begs for a response, doesn't it?



Well I think it is above Catt to lower herself for a response. But I am not as refined.   Someone mentioned a term to me that I had never heard and I think it would fit as a response. 

Bunny cooker!


----------



## Dakota

PrepH4U said:


> Well I think it is above Catt to lower herself for a response. But I am not as refined.   Someone mentioned a term to me that I had never heard and I think it would fit as a response.
> 
> Bunny cooker!



That was *my* line... just ask him.  I said... what's next... you coming over and cooking a bunny on my stove.


----------



## CrabbyClark

cattitude said:


> Enjoy!   Caps are playing the Bruins in a few.



Go Bruins!


----------



## FromTexas

Dakota said:


> There was a time when you and I got along just fine!
> 
> Well Bravo... some around here even got Vince to turn on me.
> 
> One day Vince... The truth will be known and you'll know I never ever started any of this.



That's right.  We were all snowed and didn't just observe it all for ourselves.  It must be that someone made everyone decide you were a complete psycho.  There is no way everyone could come to that conclusion all by themselves.  After all, what the heck could you have done to make anyone think that?!


----------



## Dakota

FromTexas said:


> That's right.  We were all snowed and didn't just observe it all for ourselves.  It must be that someone made everyone decide you were a complete psycho.  There is no way everyone could come to that conclusion all by themselves.  After all, what the heck could you have done to make anyone think that?!



How about getting involved with the wrong people!!!  I don't care if you or some other internet people who spend night and day here think I'm psycho.  I was warned long ago... _do what I say or you will be sorry!!! _

Guess what??? I didn't follow along and I'm not sorry!  

Now go have another drink FT.


----------



## FromTexas

Dakota said:


> How about getting involved with the wrong people!!!  I don't care if you or some other internet people who spend night and day here think I'm psycho.  I was warned long ago... _do what I say or you will be sorry!!! _
> 
> Guess what??? I didn't follow along and I'm not sorry!
> 
> Now go have another drink FT.



Now he went psycho on you?  Thats a new one.


----------



## Bay_Kat

I'm off to play some wii bowling with hubby, been a long time since we played wii, then out to the hot tub, after that, who knows.


----------



## Dakota

FromTexas said:


> Now he went psycho on you?  Thats a new one.



Who are you talking about?


----------



## Dye Tied

FromTexas said:


> Now he went psycho on you?  Thats a new one.



5 long years and she is still obsessing. Who is the  one?


----------



## unixpirate

cattitude said:


> Enjoy!   Caps are playing the Bruins in a few.



Franchise history in the making.


----------



## unixpirate

CrabbyClark said:


> Go Bruins!



Blast from the past, and you still suck.  


Go Caps!


----------



## Dakota

Dye Tied said:


> 5 long years and she is still obsessing. Who is the  one?



Again, I ask who?  

I will guarantee it isn't who you think, and it has been 6 wonderful and delightful years.    The person *you* think I referenced isn't that at all.  I'm going to be mean for a moment but I wouldn't shed 1 lone tear if that person was scraped off a highway somewhere, one day.  Mean.. not really... easy to feel that way and that person knows it and knows why I feel that way!


----------



## Dakota

And Jwwb... you're welcome.  I knew I could get the focus off you.  :takesbow:


----------



## MMDad

Dakota said:


> Well Bravo... some around here even got Vince to turn on me.



I used to like you. The same person that turned Vince also turned me. If you want to see a pic there's one in FC of her dancing with Penn.


----------



## Dakota

MMDad said:


> I used to like you. The same person that turned Vince also turned me. If you want to see a pic there's one in FC of her dancing with Penn.



Well geez MM... My 5-6 year old pictures have been posted all over the internet.  Sorry you feel that way.  I barely knew ya.  :shrug:


----------



## Dakota

I have to go cry now! :sniff: :sniff:


----------



## Dye Tied

Dakota said:


> Again, I ask who?
> 
> I will guarantee it isn't who you think, and it has been 6 wonderful and delightful years.    The person *you* think I referenced isn't that at all.  I'm going to be mean for a moment but I wouldn't shed 1 lone tear if that person was scraped off a highway somewhere, one day.  Mean.. not really... easy to feel that way and that person knows it and knows why I feel that way!



Whoever this* him* was that you referred to.



Dakota said:


> That was *my* line... just ask him.  I said... what's next... you coming over and cooking a bunny on my stove.


----------



## CrabbyClark

unixpirate said:


> Blast from the past, and you still suck.
> 
> 
> Go Caps!



Why thanks!


----------



## Dakota

Dye Tied said:


> Whoever this* him* was that you referred to.



Yeah, and who is that?  Do you know?  Let him admit it was *my* line.  

BTW, that isn't the post FT quoted. 

I knew who said that in Prep's posting; same person Vile told me posted about seeing me in Wal Mart in the private forums.  The SAME person that encouraged you to go after me in the sex offender thread.  THAT one???

That eventually lead to this professional remark... 
_
Quote:
Originally Posted by vraiblonde
Does your husband know that kissing you is like tasting every dick in SoMD? That if you had as many of you sticking out if you as you've had stuck in you, you'd be a porcupine? _


----------



## K_Jo

DoWhat said:


> That doesn't mean much, from what I heard.



 I still like you.


----------



## unixpirate

CrabbyClark said:


> Why thanks!



j/k bro!


----------



## FromTexas

K_Jo said:


> I still like you.



I saw a rabbit the other day.  It was brown.  The wheels on my tire go round and round.


----------



## BS Gal

Dakota said:


> Again, I ask who?
> 
> I will guarantee it isn't who you think, and it has been 6 wonderful and delightful years.    The person *you* think I referenced isn't that at all.  I'm going to be mean for a moment but I wouldn't shed 1 lone tear if that person was scraped off a highway somewhere, one day.  Mean.. not really... easy to feel that way and that person knows it and knows why I feel that way!



I feel bad that you feel that way about me.  Geez, even if you weren't talking about me, that is a HORRID thing to say.  Do you go to church?


----------



## K_Jo

FromTexas said:


> I saw a rabbit the other day.  It was brown.  The wheels on my tire go round and round.



You I'm not sure about.


----------



## Dye Tied

Dakota said:


> Yeah, and who is that?  Do you know?  Let him admit it was *my* line.
> 
> BTW, that isn't the post FT quoted.
> 
> I knew who said that in Prep's posting; same person Vile told me posted about seeing me in Wal Mart in the private forums.  The SAME person that encouraged you to go after me in the sex offender thread.  THAT one???
> 
> That eventually lead to this professional remark...
> _
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by vraiblonde
> Does your husband know that kissing you is like tasting every dick in SoMD? That if you had as many of you sticking out if you as you've had stuck in you, you'd be a porcupine? _



For someone who says they don't need an mpd to say what they want, you  never come directly to your point. All this runaround about people encouraging others to go after you...and you being told to "do as I say or else" all sounds ridiculous.


----------



## K_Jo

I get it!  It's Groundhog Day!


----------



## FromTexas

K_Jo said:


> You I'm not sure about.



I didn't say I hit anything with the wheels.  What did you think I mean?  I was obviously talking about some other wheels and not the rabbit you think of.


----------



## FromTexas

K_Jo said:


> I get it!  It's Groundhog Day!


----------



## nachomama

I think this thread has officially jumped the shark.


----------



## Dakota

BS Gal said:


> I feel bad that you feel that way about me.  Geez, even if you weren't talking about me, that is a HORRID thing to say.  Do you go to church?



It isn't about you... And yes, occasionally I do go to church and I struggle with down and out cruelty of people who could bring a person to feel so strongly the way I do... but it is between me and God.


----------



## K_Jo

FromTexas said:


> I didn't say I hit anything with the wheels.  What did you think I mean?  I was obviously talking about some other wheels and not the rabbit you think of.



There's a hare in my soup.


----------



## PrepH4U

Dakota said:


> Yeah, and who is that?  Do you know?  Let him admit it was *my* line.
> 
> BTW, that isn't the post FT quoted.
> 
> I knew who said that in Prep's posting; same person Vile told me posted about seeing me in Wal Mart in the private forums.  The SAME person that encouraged you to go after me in the sex offender thread.  THAT one???
> 
> That eventually lead to this professional remark...
> _
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by vraiblonde
> Does your husband know that kissing you is like tasting every dick in SoMD? That if you had as many of you sticking out if you as you've had stuck in you, you'd be a porcupine? _



You don't have an effing clue where I heard that.  Must have been around for over 6 years though.


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:


> I get it!  It's Groundhog Day!


----------



## FromTexas

K_Jo said:


> There's a hare in my soup.



Its not the same one thats in Chasey's wall is it?


----------



## warneckutz

nachomama said:


> I think this thread has officially jumped the shark.



Is this the dinner thread?


----------



## Dakota

Well Otter, you deleted your post but since you expect Penn any moment now, perhaps you should put on your pants.


----------



## PrepH4U

Dakota said:


> Again, I ask who?
> 
> I will guarantee it isn't who you think, and it has been 6 wonderful and delightful years.    The person *you* think I referenced isn't that at all.  I'm going to be mean for a moment but I wouldn't shed 1 lone tear if that person was scraped off a highway somewhere, one day.  Mean.. not really... easy to feel that way and that person knows it and knows why I feel that way!



So there has been more than one betrayal of your vows?  So there must have been a little truth to that porcupine statement that Vrai made.


----------



## Dakota

Dye Tied said:


> For someone who says they don't need an mpd to say what they want, you  never come directly to your point. All this runaround about people encouraging others to go after you...and you being told to "do as I say or else" all sounds ridiculous.



I asked you questions and you never answered.  You implied you knew what I was talking about so why do you need me to clarify?  You'll just jump to whatever conclusion suits you anyway. 

And Prep... that would be a giant *NO* one mistake was enough.


----------



## nachomama

warneckutz said:


> Is this the dinner thread?



How's my favorite shimmery steroid supplement stud muffin?


----------



## Dye Tied

Dakota said:


> I asked you questions and you never answered.  You implied you knew what I was talking about so why do you need me to clarify?  You'll just jump to whatever conclusion suits you anyway.
> 
> And Prep... that would be a giant *NO* one mistake was enough.



Where? I am multitasking and didn't see a question :shrug:


----------



## Dakota

Dye Tied said:


> Where? I am multitasking and didn't see a question :shrug:



I hate tennis... I'm going to wash my hair.


----------



## Bay_Kat

wii controllers weren't charged, so straight to the hot tub, a nice 103 degrees, it was , not just the water temp.


----------



## Bean

Jumping Shark!

 Laughing hysterically at the bipolar felon! 

I just can't help myself!


----------



## Dye Tied

Dakota said:


> I hate tennis... I'm going to wash my hair.



Aww. I wasn't following your drama close enough for you. Someone must have been pulling my strings and telling me what to do. :shrug:


----------



## unixpirate

Dye Tied said:


> Aww. I wasn't following your drama close enough for you. Someone must have been pulling my strings and telling me what to do. :shrug:



This  is not worth your time. I'm surprised you're following this thread. 

Go to bed!


----------



## Dye Tied

unixpirate said:


> This  is not worth your time. I'm surprised you're following this thread.
> 
> Go to bed!



I saw all the action and popped in.  It's too  early for bed


----------



## Tigerlily

K_Jo said:


> I get it!  It's Groundhog Day!



Six more weeks of winter too.


----------



## unixpirate

Dye Tied said:


> I saw all the action and popped in.  It's too  early for bed



I'm old. Night night!


----------



## Roberta

lovinmaryland said:


> I will!  Smothering steak in anything is a travesty!!  If it is good meat all it needs is salt and pepper


----------



## BuddyLee

CrabbyClark said:


> Go Bruins!


:nelsonlaugh:


----------



## CrabbyClark

unixpirate said:


> j/k bro!



 I'm with ya!


----------



## CrabbyClark

BuddyLee said:


> :nelsonlaugh:



Yeah, yeah, we got our butts kicked!


----------



## Mojo

K_Jo said:


> I don't understand this post.



Real Krama 



Dakota said:


> Well Otter, you deleted your post but since you expect Penn any moment now, perhaps you should put on your pants.



Wouldn't Penn prefer them off


----------



## cattataint




----------



## LordStanley

cattataint said:


>



JWWB lightened her hair!


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## drjekyll

CrabbyClark said:


> I'm with ya!



  the two butt bodies


----------



## Chasey_Lane

drjekyll said:


> the two butt *bodies*


----------



## Informer247

St. Mary’s woman charged with knife attack -- SoMdNews.com


----------



## deino2002

ummmmm.....wow....


----------



## Informer247

deino2002 said:


> ummmmm.....wow....



I thought at first that it would be because of self defense, but the wounds were in his leg. I do not know what caused her to do this but the idiot that she stabbed is a piece of dung. 
(It's odd that a news outlet lists the victim)
Lusby Man Arrested for Prescription Fraud - Southern Maryland News
Pill Popper Gets Popped For Prescription Fraud - Southern Maryland News
Vice Narcotics Nets Major Prescription Fraud Bust - Southern Maryland News

There's also an update to the one about Jwwb:
Judge keeps suspect in St. Mary’s stabbing jailed -- SoMdNews.com


----------



## ICit

I see that crazy beyotch has not changed...


----------



## vraiblonde

> Witnesses told police that Wilcox said “I did what I had to do,” as she left the residence and wiped the blade of the bloody knife on the grass outside



Awesome!  But still a piker because she didn't finish the job.  Just like Bush I and Desert Storm, and we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Informer247

I wonder what Socky thinks of this.


----------



## sockgirl77

Informer247 said:


> I wonder what Socky thinks of this.



No comment.


----------



## deino2002

Informer247 said:


> I wonder what Sock*i* thinks of this.



 Corrected


----------



## sockgirl77

deino2002 said:


> Corrected



 Thanks.


----------



## Beta




----------



## mv_princess

I giggled. But then I wonder who is going to take care of her kids


----------



## Pete

Was he the tattoo artist who did that to her back?


----------



## deino2002

mv_princess said:


> I giggled. But then I wonder who is going to take care of her kids



I "think" the kids are with the father??


----------



## Baja28

Pete said:


> Was he the tattoo artist who did that to her back?


----------



## kwillia

deino2002 said:


> I "think" the kids are with the father??



Is the newest one by the same baby daddy? He's just about 2 now.


----------



## Hank

Dye Tied said:


> For someone who says they don't need an mpd to say what they want, you  never come directly to your point. All this runaround about people encouraging others to go after you...and you being told to "do as I say or else" all sounds ridiculous.





Dakota said:


> I asked you questions and you never answered.  You implied you knew what I was talking about so why do you need me to clarify?  You'll just jump to whatever conclusion suits you anyway.
> 
> And Prep... that would be a giant *NO* one mistake was enough.





Dye Tied said:


> Aww. I wasn't following your drama close enough for you. Someone must have been pulling my strings and telling me what to do. :shrug:


----------



## Dakota

Hank said:


>



drama without criminal charges and bad tattoos..


----------



## deino2002

kwillia said:


> Is the newest one by the same baby daddy? He's just about 2 now.



Honestly, I have no idea....


----------



## Dye Tied

Dakota said:


> drama without criminal charges and bad tattoos..



The forums used to have such good internet fights. 

Now its more of a


----------



## Hank

Dye Tied said:


> The forums used to have such good internet fights.
> 
> Now its more of a





It's a chain restaurant
No it's not
Yes it is
No it's not


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## unlisted

Dye Tied said:


> The forums used to have such good internet fights.
> 
> Now its more of a


 

  Ahhhhh what a difference 4 years makes.  She went from petty theft to shanking a mutha ####a.


----------



## Dye Tied

unlisted said:


> Ahhhhh what a difference 4 years makes.  She went from petty theft to shanking a mutha ####a.



 Curiosity/nosy makes me want to hear the whole story.


----------



## warneckutz

unlisted said:


> Ahhhhh what a difference 4 years makes.  She went from petty theft to shanking a mutha ####a.



Maybe the back tat wasn't a tree or whatever... it was a lineage of all the "gangsta" peeps...


----------



## Beta

warneckutz said:


> Maybe the back tat wasn't a tree or whatever... it was a lineage of all the "gangsta" peeps...



between that possibility and her stabbing a dude in the leg, are you really sure you want to be mocking her?  You could be next


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Beta said:


> between that possibility and her stabbing a dude in the leg, are you really sure you want to be mocking her?  You could be next


----------



## slotpuppy

Beta said:


> between that possibility and her stabbing a dude in the leg, are you really sure you want to be mocking her?  You could be next



The knife couldnt penetrate all the shimmer/sparkle.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> The knife couldnt penetrate all the shimmer/sparkle.





shimmerstinkle.... get it right!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

unlisted said:


> Ahhhhh what a difference 4 years makes.  She went from petty theft to shanking a mutha ####a.



In the leg.  What's up with that???  Go for a major artery, girl.


----------



## ICit

unlisted said:


> Ahhhhh what a difference 4 years makes.  She went from petty theft to shanking a mutha ####a.



 

  kinda along the lines of what I was thinking.... so whats next???  Killing a person??


----------



## ICit

vraiblonde said:


> In the leg.  What's up with that???  Go for a major artery, girl.



  that will be next time.... who knows... maybe right to the heart.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> In the leg.  What's up with that???  Go for a major artery, girl.



It was probably her drug dealer. You got to teach him a lesson but keep him alive.


----------



## Ken King

vraiblonde said:


> In the leg.  What's up with that???  Go for a major artery, girl.


You mean like the femoral artery?


----------



## vraiblonde

Ken King said:


> You mean like the femoral artery?



Well she apparently missed.  Five times.


----------



## Ken King

vraiblonde said:


> Well she apparently missed.  Five times.


Did she, the story said he was bleeding heavily and he was hospitalized.  The thing with arterial wounds is that a clean cut, like what someone gets from a knife, will at times squeeze itself off reducing blood flow.  Doesn't mean that it wouldn't have been fatal if not treated in time.  Maybe she was looking forward to him dying a slow death.


----------



## Hank

Ken King said:


> Did she, the story said he was bleeding heavily and he was hospitalized.  The thing with arterial wounds is that a clean cut, like what someone gets from a knife, will at times squeeze itself off reducing blood flow.  Doesn't mean that it wouldn't have been fatal if not treated in time.  Maybe she was looking forward to him dying a slow death.



Hey. Look buddy.... Stop being all smart and stuff...ok


...or I will shank you!


----------



## kwillia

Ken King said:


> You mean like the femoral artery?


No... I think she meant the 270/70 split.


----------



## Hank

kwillia said:


> No... I think she meant the 270/70 split.



Is that considered Southern Maryland?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

vraiblonde said:


> Well she apparently missed.  Five times.



Practice makes perfect. She probably thought he wouldn't report it if he had drugs around.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ken King said:


> Did she, the story said he was bleeding heavily and he was hospitalized.  The thing with arterial wounds is that a clean cut, like what someone gets from a knife, will at times squeeze itself off reducing blood flow.  Doesn't mean that it wouldn't have been fatal if not treated in time.  Maybe she was looking forward to him dying a slow death.



"I can suck melancholy out of a song, as a weasel sucks eggs"


----------



## ylexot

Dye Tied said:


> Curiosity/nosy makes me want to hear the whole story.



I'd like to hear the whole story too.  Maybe he was abusing her children.  :shrug: Although it wouldn't be a justifiable attack, it would make it understandable.


----------



## Ken King

vraiblonde said:


> "I can suck melancholy out of a song, as a weasel sucks eggs"


"My voice is ragged: I know I cannot please you."


----------



## DoWhat

Is she allowed visitors?


----------



## DoWhat

Anybody planning on going to this?



> Trial Date: 09/12/2013Trial Time:12:45 PMRoom:02
> Trial Type:  PRELIMINARY HEARING


----------



## sockgirl77

DoWhat said:


> Anybody planning on going to this?



Why would anyone go to it? Do you plan on attending? Do you plan on visiting her?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

DoWhat said:


> Anybody planning on going to this?



Super secret forum lunch?  I'll bring the salsa and chips.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> Super secret forum lunch?  I'll bring the salsa and chips.



Put me down for deviled eggs.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ken King said:


> "My voice is ragged: I know I cannot please you."


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DoWhat said:


> Is she allowed visitors?



according to the inmate locator, she in not jailed currently 

So I guess you can just show up and visit her at her house.


----------



## sockgirl77

SoMDGirl42 said:


> according to the inmate locator, she in not jailed currently
> 
> So I guess you can just show up and visit her at her house.



Use Vinelink. I'm pretty sure that Inmate Locator is just for federal inmates.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

sockgirl77 said:


> Use Vinelink. I'm pretty sure that Inmate Locator is just for federal inmates.



well, well. I learned something new today. I've used vinelink in the past as well as the inmate locator but didn't know one was federal and one isn't. Huh. How bout that. Thanks!

AND, looky looky. She is still in! 

37 
Race: White 
Gender: Female  
Custody Status: In Custody 
Location of Offender:St. Mary's County Detention Center

So apparently no one wants to put up the cash to bail her out????? Come on guys!


----------



## sockgirl77

SoMDGirl42 said:


> well, well. I learned something new today. I've used vinelink in the past as well as the inmate locator but didn't know one was federal and one isn't. Huh. How bout that. Thanks!
> 
> AND, looky looky. She is still in!
> 
> 37
> Race: White
> Gender: Female
> Custody Status: In Custody
> Location of Offender:St. Mary's County Detention Center
> 
> So apparently no one wants to put up the cash to bail her out????? Come on guys!



Or maybe just that nobody has the cash to bail her out.


----------



## migtig

sockgirl77 said:


> Or maybe just that nobody has the cash to bail her out.



I know I don't have $100K lying around.  :shrug:

Maybe SoMDGirl can spare the change since she thinks it's a trivial amount.


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> I know I don't have $100K lying around.  :shrug:
> 
> Maybe SoMDGirl can spare the change since she thinks it's a trivial amount.



I'm pretty sure that $10k is what you'd need to bail her out, but surely that's a trivial amount as well.


----------



## DoWhat

migtig said:


> I know I don't have $100K lying around.  :shrug:
> 
> Maybe SoMDGirl can spare the change since she thinks it's a trivial amount.





sockgirl77 said:


> I'm pretty sure that $10k is what you'd need to bail her out, but surely that's a trivial amount as well.


How I think it works.
Bond you pay 10% to get free.
Bail you pay 100% to get free.


----------



## itsbob

DoWhat said:


> How I think it works.
> Bond you pay 10% to get free.
> Bail you pay 100% to get free.



Or you sign with a bail/bondsman and they pay for you (for a fee or percentage) and if you don't show they send somebody named Dog after you and force you to watch Miley dance videos..


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> What does her behavior have to do with your behavior?






Oh Snap ... hank gets a beat down


----------



## Bann

GURPS said:


> Oh Snap ... hank gets a beat down



Here you go again...
  at Hank.


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> Here you go again...
> at Hank.



 And I have been nice to him all day! Even wished him luck on his relationship!


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm pretty sure that $10k is what you'd need to bail her out, but surely that's a trivial amount as well.



most people over 40 should have 10k laying around.
 however, not to be used to bail out a shanker


----------



## Hank

Shank you for the Memories!


----------



## Tito

DoWhat said:


> Anybody planning on going to this?



Trial Date: 09/12/2013Trial Time:12:45 PMRoom:02
Trial Type: PRELIMINARY HEARING


----------



## sockgirl77

Tito said:


> Trial Date: 09/12/2013Trial Time:12:45 PMRoom:02
> Trial Type: PRELIMINARY HEARING



Are you going or do you just want to make sure that she has an audience?


----------



## Tito

sockgirl77 said:


> Are you going or do you just want to make sure that she has an audience?



going!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> I know I don't have $100K lying around.  :shrug:
> 
> Maybe SoMDGirl can spare the change since she thinks it's a trivial amount.



well damn, forgot my  smilie on my post.

I wouldn't give her two cents to bail herself out with.


----------



## Tigerlily

Heck that's just the Preliminary Inquiry aka big waste of time. It gets much better when they go to trial but she'll probably put that ff by not getting an attorney they will delay the court date and then it stretches it out for a second court date and then ask for a jury trial to delay it a few more months. Chances are it will be 6 months if not longer to know the real outcome.


----------



## DoWhat

Tigerlily said:


> Heck that's just the Preliminary Inquiry aka big waste of time. It gets much better when they go to trial but she'll probably put that ff by not getting an attorney they will delay the court date and then it stretches it out for a second court date and then ask for a jury trial to delay it a few more months. Chances are it will be 6 months if not longer to know the real outcome.



Will she remain in jail during that time?


----------



## Beta

Tito said:


> Trial Date: 09/12/2013Trial Time:12:45 PMRoom:02
> Trial Type: PRELIMINARY HEARING



nothin cooler than a pansy troll who wants to mock her from behind the safety of an MPD 

what, scared she'll stab your ass next?


----------



## Hank

Beta said:


> what, scared she'll stab your ass next?



I am!


----------



## Tigerlily

DoWhat said:


> Will she remain in jail during that time?



If she can't come up with at least the 10%. Also in many cases if the crime is serious enough, or you may be a flight risk or an extensive criminal history that you can get no bond, or full bond only. It really just depends. Many a person has been screwed by bonding out a friend who never went to court. Not only do they lose the 10% they also owe the other 90% as well.


----------



## itsbob

Maybe she'll offer the victim dirty sexual favors and he won't testify.. 

Maybe take her in the pooper and let him talk to the thing tattooed on her back.. 

Now not only would he have stab wounds, but the 7 year itch to go with it..


----------



## nomoney

any updates?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

nomoney said:


> any updates?



still in jail :shrug: That's all I know


----------



## Hank

nomoney said:


> any updates?



She has reached level 127 in Candy Crush....


----------



## Ken King

nomoney said:


> any updates?


Bail reduced to $5K, big reduction from $100K


----------



## itsbob

Ken King said:


> Bail reduced to $5K, big reduction from $100K


Told ya.. sexual favors in return..


----------



## struggler44

itsbob said:


> *Maybe she'll offer the victim dirty sexual favors and he won't testify..
> 
> Maybe take her in the pooper and let him talk to the thing tattooed on her back.. *
> 
> Now not only would he have stab wounds, but the 7 year itch to go with it..



 Throwing up in my mouth a little just didn't cut it


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Offender Name: W
Offender ID:11001
Date of Birth:0/26/19XX
Age: 37 
Race: White
Gender: Female  
Custody Status: Out of Custody 
Date: 09/17/2013 
Reason:Bonded out


----------



## itsbob

The Skank with the Shank.. 


Has move title possibilities..


----------



## Tigerlily

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Offender Name: W
> Offender ID:11001
> Date of Birth:0/26/19XX
> Age: 37
> Race: White
> Gender: Female
> Custody Status: Out of Custody
> Date: 09/17/2013
> Reason:Bonded out



How did you get such specific info? Normally the case search website is a jumble of dates, numbers etc.


----------



## Hank

Tigerlily said:


> How did you get such specific info? Normally the case search website is a jumble of dates, numbers etc.



Shankbook


----------



## sockgirl77

Tigerlily said:


> How did you get such specific info? Normally the case search website is a jumble of dates, numbers etc.



Vinelink.


----------



## Informer247

How long does it take for a court date to be entered on the MD Court Case Information site? I'm just wondering why she has not been scheduled for trial yet. Potheads and DUI's usually have a date within a month.


----------



## Informer247

Trial Date: 10/17/2013
Trial Time:12:45 PM
Room:02 
Trial Type:  PRELIMINARY HEARING


Anyone going?


----------



## Tigerlily

Informer247 said:


> Trial Date: 10/17/2013
> Trial Time:12:45 PM
> Room:02
> Trial Type:  PRELIMINARY HEARING
> 
> 
> Anyone going?



Why would anyone go? The preliminary is just where they tell you what your charged with ask if you have a lawyer, refer you to public defender, set your court date.

The whole process takes two minutes. It's the waiting that will keep you there forever and if she's reverted back to her first marriages last name then she will be there quite a while. They go in alphabetical order.


----------



## Informer247

Tigerlily said:


> Why would anyone go? The preliminary is just where they tell you what your charged with ask if you have a lawyer, refer you to public defender, set your court date.
> 
> The whole process takes two minutes. It's the waiting that will keep you there forever and if she's reverted back to her first marriages last name then she will be there quite a while. They go in alphabetical order.



She never changed her last name after she married the loser that she's married to now.


----------



## Informer247

Plea: OTHER PLEA
Disposition: DISMISSED
Disposition Date:10/17/2013
Fine:$0.00

How does this happen? Shank someone and walk free. I would like to know what her OTHER plea was. Insanity maybe. I thought this all happened in a trial, not in a prelim.


----------



## Beta

Informer247 said:


> Plea: OTHER PLEA
> Disposition: DISMISSED
> Disposition Date:10/17/2013
> Fine:$0.00
> 
> How does this happen? Shank someone and walk free. I would like to know what her OTHER plea was. Insanity maybe. I thought this all happened in a trial, not in a prelim.



Perhaps the person who was allegedly shanked declined to press charges.  It's very difficult to hold someone for a crime when the victim doesn't cooperate.  Considering the alleged circumstances surrounding it, I'm guessing the victim doesn't want to deal with the fuzz.

Maybe you should have gone.  Then you'd have been able to tell us what happened.


----------



## Hank

wow


----------



## DoWhat

Hank said:


> wow


----------



## Dakota

It may be going to Circuit Court so it wouldn't be heard or sentenced on at the District Court level.  But right now, there is another issue... the victim is in DOC.  

https://vinelink.com/vinelink/searc...me=claude&dob=&ageRange=0&methodToCall=search
 To register for notification and view offender details click the offender's name.
Name 	Date of Birth 	Age 	Custody Status 	Agency/Reason 	Reporting Agency
CARPENTER, CLAUDE   RICHARD 	08/28/1981 	32   	In Custody 	MD Reception Diagnostic and Classification Center 	DOC Headquarters


----------



## slappy

Informer247 said:


> Plea: OTHER PLEA
> Disposition: DISMISSED
> Disposition Date:10/17/2013
> Fine:$0.00
> 
> How does this happen? Shank someone and walk free. I would like to know what her OTHER plea was. Insanity maybe. I thought this all happened in a trial, not in a prelim.



itsbob is a visionary or a time traveler. I'm not sure which. I say burn him at the stake.


'Tective man says Daddy Snow stabbed someone down the lane


----------



## Hank

Dakota said:


> It may be going to Circuit Court so it wouldn't be heard or sentenced on at the District Court level.  But right now, there is another issue... the victim is in DOC.
> 
> https://vinelink.com/vinelink/searc...me=claude&dob=&ageRange=0&methodToCall=search
> To register for notification and view offender details click the offender's name.
> Name 	Date of Birth 	Age 	Custody Status 	Agency/Reason 	Reporting Agency
> CARPENTER, CLAUDE   RICHARD 	08/28/1981 	32   	In Custody 	MD Reception Diagnostic and Classification Center 	DOC Headquarters



Good Lord! Birds of a feather and such....


----------



## itsbob

Beta said:


> Perhaps the person who was allegedly shanked declined to press charges.  It's very difficult to hold someone for a crime when the victim doesn't cooperate.  Considering the alleged circumstances surrounding it, I'm guessing the victim doesn't want to deal with the fuzz.
> 
> Maybe you should have gone.  Then you'd have been able to tell us what happened.



Wait until he's pissing razor blades after a conjugal visit for payment... he might change his mind.


----------



## Tigerlily

Dakota said:


> It may be going to Circuit Court so it wouldn't be heard or sentenced on at the District Court level.  But right now, there is another issue... the victim is in DOC.
> 
> https://vinelink.com/vinelink/searc...me=claude&dob=&ageRange=0&methodToCall=search
> To register for notification and view offender details click the offender's name.
> Name 	Date of Birth 	Age 	Custody Status 	Agency/Reason 	Reporting Agency
> CARPENTER, CLAUDE   RICHARD 	08/28/1981 	32   	In Custody 	MD Reception Diagnostic and Classification Center 	DOC Headquarters



I would lay money it was dismissed because he was locked up or more info came to light that made it a mutual combat thing. Obviously the State didn't feel it had enough to proceed. Even if she had been committed it she would have maybe done a few weekends, had some supervised probation etc. They got bigger fish to fry than her. She also may very well rolled some information there way that would bring them a bigger bust, hence the roll over by the prosecution.

I know you about this stuff already though.


----------



## kwillia

After a while, you realize you don't necessarily really want to meet everyone from the forum.... 🗡


----------

